# Why did you have to become a bodybuilder?



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

This thread is directed mainly at the competing bodybuilders on here who've come a long way, but in no way excludes noobs and wannabes.

(Sorry if the question's been asked before; maybe we can get a different slant on it.)

Because I was trained originally as a historian I'm fascinated by what motivates people. In commercial diving - since like bodybuilding it's so difficult - we have a saying: "If you want to be a diver - don't! But if you have to be one, then..."

So why did you have to become a bodybuilder? Have you worked out why?

Did you admire and want muscles from an early age? Did you have a role model? Did you take to it automatically because some of your family were bodybuilders - or were they against it? Is it something all normal blokes like you do if they can?

Were you the proverbial bullied, insecure, skinny kid who needed to become unbeatable? Did you unashamedly think it would attract women - or men? Has it?

Perhaps some would like to mention their sexual orientation and explain frankly how bodybuilding relates to it - if at all.

Has bodybuilding changed you, and for you, as you've got into it? Has it taught you a lot? Do you spend a lot of time with other bodybuilders? Or do you find that most of those you spend time with don't get your dedication to it? Is bodybuilding the most fulfilling part of your life? More than relationships and family?

You may have other feelings and insights. Think hard, and write a lot or a little about things you may never have spoken about before.

This is real History. Perhaps it may one day provide some unprecedented ammunition against those who so often deride our marvelous sport...


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

for me the main reason i became a bodybuilder and trained is getting picked on at school really- i used to be shy and meek. That was the main motivater for me. Also i work hard ineverything i do and this was one thing where i could see the fruits of my labour 24 7.

for me i had no role model it was in me- personal achievement and self respect that was my role model.

as a result i can honestly say it has made me who i am,succesful at work and not socially inept- clear and organised, assertive and generally a better person.

i have bodybuilding to thank for that- the routine and dedication that subconciously whether you wanted to or not you bring into other aspects of your life. That is the reason i get incensed by nobheads in the street saying things like "steroid head" etc or doctors and the media making out it ruiins lives kill people turns them into maniacs, how about the lives it saves AIDs victims for eg or the positive phsicological effects


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Great stuff Laurie!  I confess you're one of those I had in mond when I posted the thread!

Can you tell us some of your reminiscences about the first time you entered a gym, what the guys were like etc.

And also how being a bodybuilder affected your first relationships..?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

I started competing because I was always fascinated with muscle and the human body. Wanted to push my body and see what kind of results I could achieve


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

im by no means a bodybuilder far from it but thats my long term goal. For me going to the gym training eating right has taught me sevral things

dicipline (sp)

self respect

a little confidence

a sense of achevment

a better out look on life

I think people need something in their lifes something positive to set goals and acheve them no matter how big or small and i think weight training bodybuilding can only be a positive thing


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Im not a body builder, far from it 

But i started training as i was very skinny, i want to look big and would love to compete one day


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

phew that was at oxford when i was at uni there ha i was like a dog with 2 d!cks having previously trained in my garage so many machine i trained 6 days a week for 2 hours each time and went from ten stone to 14 in half a year.

relationships hmm well i get a lot of female attention but am not a male slut dont know why but i a lil shy here. fortunatley i have very understanding g freinds and they have never not one of them said give it up, or you love the gym more then me ( to which the answer would be yes). If you make it clear on the outset that it is your passion no person should ask them to change for them you accept peple for who they are.

I bring the same dedication into my relation ships as i do in my shows, i have to say as a side note i am a bit sellfish sometimes though and gym and food is put before my missus sometimes


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Mine was fairly typical - saw Arnie in commando when I was very young and it had a bit of a profound effect on me, hadn't seen anyone/thing like that before.

I keep doing it now because it gives me routine, and I love the buzz of getting on stage...


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> I started competing because I was always fascinated with muscle and the human body. Wanted to push my body and see what kind of results I could achieve


Interesting... Can you say when you first noticed yourself being fascinated with muscle, and why?

Tell us about the first time you entered a bodybuilding gym...


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> Mine was fairly typical - saw Arnie in commando when I was very young and it had a bit of a profound effect on me, hadn't seen anyone/thing like that before.
> 
> I keep doing it now because it gives me routine, and I love the buzz of getting on stage...


Yes - I think many can identify with this.

Can you tell us more about the "profound effect"? What feelings did it arouse in you? Any idea why?


----------



## Franco74 (Oct 6, 2005)

When I was a kid my Dad had an old set of chest expanders, and on the wall chart that came with it was a guy whose physique I thought looked awesome.

To this day I have no idea who the guy in these black and white pics was.

It was probably from then I wanted to have muscles.

Started with a bench and weights from Argos at 14 years old and then joined a gym.

Still remember crapping myself being shown around a hardcore gym as a 9 stone teenager scared to even look around the place properly as there were so many big guys training there. Proper gym in those days though. You know, condensation running down the walls, the smell of sweat, no heating in winter....awesome!

As a shy kid :blush:the gym was like a sanctuary (and it still is), where you can escape from everything for a couple of hours. You could surround yourself with these bodybuilders and soak up the atmosphere while your mates were getting drunk at the local park.

For sure training and competing has brought discipline, confidence and many other qualities, but other peoples perception of what bodybuilders are all about is still, in my experience negative. This doesn't really bother me as I train for ME, nobody else.

And......I've never had any attention from girls because I trained:sad:. That's probably cos I'm an ugly t**t though lol.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

chrisj28 and MXMAD can you tell us about the first time you entered a bodybuilding gym?

MX are you also into motocross and train for strength and endurance?


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

I mainly became "bodybuilder" because making weight for martial arts became too difficult and I liked the strength training and nutrional aspect.So for me it was a natural progression.Plus I liked the challenge that weight training brought.

Now I look to see my body chane a bit like making weight for a kick/thai boxing bout.

Sound worse but when I was smaller I was ALOT more confident now Im not.I know what Ive got and dont need to brag.


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

Have you ever wondered why the big guys in the gym are usually the friendliest? I believe it's because those of us who take up the "sport" have an aspect of self esteem or self confidence missing, and we believe that this can be overcome by presenting a beefy physique to the world around us.

Unfortunately for us, it is only our own breed who perceive muscles in this way. Most women in these emasculated times prefer scrawny men, and only the insecure guys are threatened by our physiques.

Of course, there are other factors involved. For my generation, the biggest names in film, Sly and Arnie were beefy. It's only recently that the "hero" has lost 75lbs and got accessible feelings instead!!

Thats not to say we are sad and pathetic individuals, just those who have compensated for some of lifes intricacies through bodybuilding. Others take drugs, and some drink too much and fight to overcome insecurity.

I know which coping strategy works for me. At 245lbs not many want to fight me!! :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Franco74 said:


> When I was a kid my Dad had an old set of chest expanders, and on the wall chart that came with it was a guy whose physique I thought looked awesome.
> 
> To this day I have no idea who the guy in these black and white pics was.
> 
> ...


Post some pics, Franco, and let us decide!  Any competition pics?

But did/do you want attention from girls, and believe your bod ought to have gained you some?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Golden Man said:


> I mainly became "bodybuilder" because making weight for martial arts became too difficult and I liked the strength training and nutrional aspect.So for me it was a natural progression.Plus I liked the challenge that weight training brought.
> 
> Now I look to see my body chane a bit like making weight for a kick/thai boxing bout.
> 
> Sound worse but when I was smaller I was ALOT more confident now Im not.*I know what Ive got and dont need to brag.*


I think this is one of the admirable aspects of bodybuilding, Golden Man.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> Yes - I think many can identify with this.
> 
> Can you tell us more about the "profound effect"? What feelings did it arouse in you? Any idea why?


Well to tell you more, I have to portray the situation.

We were the last people in existence to get a colour TV, I had only ever seen programs on a black and white portable TV.

Well, one of the first few times my mum allowed me to go round to a schoolfriends house - must have been 7 maybe - my buddy said want to watch a video?

Well I didnt have a clue what he was talking about, because we didnt have a video either lol.

So he took out this big cassette tape and popped it into the machine sat under his telly - his MASSIVE COLOUR telly.

So you ahve just got to imagine, me as this wee boy, never seen anything like a muscle man anyway (Arnie was jsut coming mainstream) but hadnt even seen images on a colour TV, let alone massive one like he had.

And then this HUGE guy comes walking down a trail with a chainsaw in one hand, and a FKN TREE on his shoulder. My jaw must ahve hit the floor, couldnt believe what I was seeing, can you even get arms that size??? :lol:

That image burned right into the back of my skull, and from that point on I wanted to be like Arnie. I mean not only was he huge, but he kicked ar$e all up and down the place, always the cool 1 liner (well, cool to a 7 year old lol).

I did get a bit bullied at shool, but sorted that out in my own way. Ive always been quite quiet/shy although this has drastically reduced since I started competing.

I am also very routine based - it was discussed if I had aspergers syndrome at one point, but I never went for the appointment to start diagnosis - what difference would it make, cant be cured & Im happy with what I am. But the main thing is the day in, day out routine just suits me down to the ground, I get quite upset if it is interrupted by something out of my control. When I am dieting a get anal about noting things, but I enjoy it so who cares!

Well you did ask


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

> Have you ever wondered why the big guys in the gym are usually the friendliest? I believe it's because those of us who take up the "sport" have an aspect of self esteem or self confidence missing, and we believe that this can be overcome by presenting a beefy physique to the world around us.
> 
> Unfortunately for us, it is only our own breed who perceive muscles in this way. Most women in these emasculated times prefer scrawny men, and only the insecure guys are threatened by our physiques.
> 
> ...


Apart from deterring fighters Cap'n Beefy, what does presenting a beefy physique to the world get you?


----------



## Franco74 (Oct 6, 2005)

> Post some pics, Franco, and let us decide! Any competition pics?
> 
> But did/do you want attention from girls, and believe your bod ought to have gained you some?


A comp pic is now in my album.

I suppose when your a teenager you do think that having a good physique will attract girls.

You quickly find out this is not the case though.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> ...Well you did ask


Excellent, RS! 

Tell us about how being dedicated affects your relationship(s).

Do many bodybuilders live alone, guys?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Franco74 said:


> A comp pic is now in my album.
> 
> I suppose when your a teenager you do think that having a good physique will attract girls.
> 
> You quickly find out this is not the case though.


Nothing wrong with you, Franco!  Impressive - post some more pics...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> Excellent, RS!
> 
> Tell us about how being dedicated affects your relationship(s).
> 
> Do many bodybuilders live alone, guys?


During dieting I close down a bit to "outer" family - but the routine, if anything, has made the relationship between my Mrs, my daughter and me much closer.

I am very lucky in that my Mrs is totally with bodybuilding and very supporting. She keeps me sane on diet, and even hides "bad" stuff away from me without me asking. And God the racket she makes at shows   

I suppose if I was very objective, I could say that my lifestyle, and the amount of time it takes up, is swallowing up time I could spend doing things with the daughter and mrs, but we are what we are - and the mrs cant stand pubs/clubs and all that scene so she doesnt feel she is missing out.

I could totally understand how it negatively effects the relationship though, when the partner wants to go out on the razzle etc, as I say I am very fortunate to have what I have.

I am not as dedicated as some though, some bodybuilders wont have Xmas dinner with the family or things like that - I know it isnt goingto kill me or comprimise my goals to have some "offs" at some point, as long as they are under my control


----------



## Franco74 (Oct 6, 2005)

As far as relationships go....there have been tears and tantrums through every diet I've done, and that's just me...it was just the trenbolone though, honest LOL!

Seriously though, you need a very understanding partner to see you through comp prep as your selfishness reaches new heights, or should that be lows?

Maybe why I now do live alone.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Interesting... Can you say when you first noticed yourself being fascinated with muscle, and why?
> 
> Tell us about the first time you entered a bodybuilding gym...


I think around the age of about 12 years old. I was an athlete and fairly well developed at an early age. I started light training at 13-14 years old. It is around this time that I really took on this fascination for the human body.

The first time I entered in bbding gym......I was working at GNC. I was 18 and in my first year of college. I was playing football on a scholarship and working part time. My manager at GNC competed in shows. I went up to the powerhouse where he trained, with him. Started training with him and loved it. Previously I was training more for football. I gave up my scholarship as I wanted to get on stage and focus on bodybuilding. There were some big boys at this gym. I was soon a regular there and it was my home for 3 years.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> I think around the age of about 12 years old. I was an athlete and fairly well developed at an early age. I started light training at 13-14 years old. It is around this time that I really took on this fascination for the human body.
> 
> The first time I entered in bbding gym......I was working at GNC. I was 18 and in my first year of college. I was playing football on a scholarship and working part time. My manager at GNC competed in shows. I went up to the powerhouse where he trained, with him. Started training with him and loved it. Previously I was training more for football. I gave up my scholarship as I wanted to get on stage and focus on bodybuilding. There were some big boys at this gym. I was soon a regular there and it was my home for 3 years.


Interesting that in the good ol US way you were already an athlete...

Some dedication to give up the scholarship!

What do you do now (if we may ask)?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

My ex always used to go around saying how "fit" toned guys were and what she'd do to them, whilst i was still in a relationship with her. Really ****ed up my confidence (what little i had of it):no:. So really just to prove to how easy it is to get a "toned" physique I began eating correctly and going to the gym. Yeah i got more than toned, dumped the slut and now have the best gf i could ever imagine  .

Nowdays i just do it for the rush you get after basically collapsing after squats.

And the morphing of my body as my training progresses.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> My ex always used to go around saying how "fit" toned guys were and what she'd do to them, whilst i was still in a relationship with her. Really ****ed up my confidence (what little i had of it):no:. So really just to prove to how easy it is to get a "toned" physique I began eating correctly and going to the gym. Yeah i got more than toned, dumped the slut and now have the best gf i could ever imagine  .
> 
> Nowdays i just do it for the rush you get after basically collapsing after squats.
> 
> And the morphing of my body as my training progresses.


Yay! What else is there to say!? :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Interesting that in the good ol US way you were already an athlete...
> 
> Some dedication to give up the scholarship!
> 
> What do you do now (if we may ask)?


Some dedication and maybe stupidity:laugh: Kind of wish I would have seen my athletic career (in football) through.......but no regrets as it was my path in life.

For my occupation I facilitate a rehabilitative program to inmates in jail. I also work at night, 3 days a week, teaching drug and alcohol rehabilitative classes.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> Some dedication and maybe stupidity:laugh: Kind of wish I would have seen my athletic career (in football) through.......but no regrets as it was my path in life.
> 
> For my occupation I facilitate a rehabilitative program to inmates in jail. I also work at night, 3 days a week, teaching drug and alcohol rehabilitative classes.


Is your physique or bodybuilding brought up in classes?

Do you get to recommend it to inmates and users?

Has it had a beneficial effect for any of them?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I touched on this in another thread.

I can trace my interest in muscled male physique back to watching Tarzan movies and the tv series when I was a kid and that followed on to Bruce lee, Rambo - whatever. It's not that they inspired me - I think it was always in me and I just looked to them as role models of what I wanted.

It must be very deep rooted because I've always related to muscles and I've always been strong. I've played a few team sports but it only emphasized that I don't like them. I like challenging myself... My 2 big loves that are physical are training and motorcycles, they are very self absorbing and self challenging.

I'm not narcissistic either and I think a fair percentage of bb'ers are.

My love of training has lead to a love of diet, nutrition and cooking too which is cool.

Nothing bad and plenty of good has come from my passion to train.

Good Post Prodiver


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Uriel said:


> ...I'm not narcissistic either and I think a fair percentage of bb'ers are.
> 
> Nothing bad and plenty of good has come from my passion to train.
> 
> Good Post Prodiver


Thanks!

What was your first time at a real b/building gym like? What made you go there?

Tell us a bit more about the narcissism - in your opinion - and why you think it so... Does it matter? Is it in fact a beneficial thing for those guys?

I'm a biker too and write for a mag. Bikes self-absorbing? Interesting.

Got a partner or live alone (if we may ask)?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I was a skinny kid but pretty handy as i competed at judo to a high level, but because was small, always ended up fighting because people thought was easy target..

Plus i always wanted to be strong like rocky and arnold...

So started at a hardcore spit sawdust gym, very intimidating when 14-15, it was golden era of BB and PL around my area in late 80s early 90s, everyone at gym was competing and had couple of british BB champa nd a world PLK champ and regional PL champs...

But all guys were great, took me under their wing, I was like gym mascot, And found virtually straight away i had the genetics for strength..

Looked up to all of them, and they became more like father figure sthan my actual dad...

I loved going to gym, lifting weights, listening to their banter and doorman\[email protected] exploits.. Never heard anything like it, not like bullsh1t hear at school...

Then was always massive ego boost when big guys in town used to say hello etc to this scrawny punk (me) in front of my piers...

Just went from there, competed etc etc...

Now the advantages and confidence of being this size and strength and way people treat me far differently means I can never go back to being "normal"

In fact, my size and strength pretty much defines who I am, the way I conduct myself and my confindence and personality, I have absolutely no problem admitting this...

I would be a far different person if was not for gym and experiences there from a young age..

I would say it has improved my life no end, and prob most of my very best trustworthy friends I have met along some gym\training related lines..

Women throwing themselves at you is also a bonus while pretending they dont like the way you look PMSL


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> What was your first time at a real b/building gym like? What made you go there?


I went there because the leg equipment at my gym at the time was [email protected] It was great. I train at gyms all over the world whenever I travel, love it.



Prodiver said:


> Tell us a bit more about the narcissism - in your opinion - and why you think it so... Does it matter? Is it in fact a beneficial thing for those guys?


Self love? well a few bb'er are shallow that way IMO. A good lot are not though - maybe we all have a wee bit of that in us to do this and I'm in denial!



Prodiver said:


> I'm a biker too and write for a mag. Bikes self-absorbing? Interesting.


You must have had that "Zen" moment when riding?



Prodiver said:


> Got a partner or live alone (if we may ask)?


You're not cruising @rse I hope?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> ...But all guys were great, took me under their wing, I was like gym mascot...
> 
> Looked up to all of them, and they became more like father figure sthan my actual dad...
> 
> ...


Great post - thanks jw!

If only more journos heard stuff like this.

What do you do now (if we may ask)? It is relevant from what you said.

Your robust "gayest on the board" is always fun - and not offensive. Tell us about your attitude to gay b/builders - much experience of any?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Uriel said:


> You must have had that "Zen" moment when riding?


Oh absolutely. But obessed with bikes, biking and b/building, or major part of a broader lifestyle?

{QUOTE]You're not cruising @rse I hope?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> Great post - thanks jw!
> 
> If only more journos heard stuff like this.
> 
> ...


Im an architect mate (well not strictly but easiest way to describe to people. Computer aided design)

I like my job as get paid a lot and dont have to do manual work which would impede my training by expending too much energy, so i suppose my career is geared towards working out, plus i can eat whenever i want lol

Gay bodybuilders PMSL

ALL BODYBUILDERS ARE GAY:lol: :lol: :lol:

Well ive not banged any (yet) know a few, but cant see what difference it makes to being gay or not if bodybuilder TBH...

In fact its flattering some comments get from them..

Nothing better going clothes shopping with a gay man, as im sh1t with clothes and they give me a far more honest and realistic view, and mostly complimentary:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Im an architect mate (well not strictly but easiest way to describe to people. Computer aided design)
> 
> I like my job as get paid a lot and dont have to do manual work which would impede my training by expending too much energy, so i suppose my career is geared towards working out, plus i can eat whenever i want lol
> 
> ...


 what like " your bum looks big in those nMMMMMMmmmmmmm" LOL


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Kezz said:


> what like " your bum looks big in those nMMMMMMmmmmmmm" LOL


Excatly, whilst rubbing hands in circular motion around sphincter:lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

JW you said that you valued my opinion on those tight leather short shorts.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Excatly, whilst rubbing hands in circular motion around sphincter:lol: :lol:


PMSL at your last posts! :laugh:

Great stuff! Thanks for the frank amusing and enlightening posts!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> JW you said that you valued my opinion on those tight leather short shorts.


:laugh:

OK dmcc - tell us why you became a b/builder please.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I've not. And won't - this body ain't built for BB.

I guess it's a familiar story. I was the fat kid growing up (still am) and just found myself fascinated by the physiques of the superheroes. I remember very clearly a B&W photo of Arnold in an early 80's Guinness Book of World Records and was just mesmerised. I trained for a bit in my teens but then stopped till I was 23 and really just farted about. This last year I've been doing much more PL-style training and have been loving it.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I've not. And won't - this body ain't built for BB... This last year I've been doing much more PL-style training and have been loving it.


And doing well I note 

Tell us about your first time in a real hardcore gym...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> And doing well I note
> 
> Tell us about your first time in a real hardcore gym...


Cheers! :thumb:

I remember my first proper gym - it was Body Limit in St Albans, which I think is still operating under that name. It was a converted warehouse with little in the way of comforts (such as heating) but it had a fantastic range of equipment and huuuuuuuuuuge dumbells. And the users were all really friendly and willing to help. No looking down on the fat bloke. And cheap as chips of course - £250 for a year (this was in 2001).

I've since sold my soul to Fitness First but my branch isn't too bad. Would prefer a proper hardcore place though...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I think it was in about 1983 and saw a pic of ian dowe on the front of bodypower and thought, "i want to look like that"!! so started training


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Kezz said:


> I think it was in about 1983 and saw a pic of ian dowe on the front of bodypower and thought, *"i want to look like that"!!* so started training


Great!  Any idea why? Then and now?

What was your first time in a real hardcore gym like?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i used to train in the leisure centre but it was pretty hardcore, full of lads trying to get big and it was a fantastic atmosphere, only a small place with limited equipment but a fantastic place to train, i moved from there to train in golds gym in Liverpool, lots of competing bodybuilders in there with a good atmosphere.

I much prefer to train in place like that, i can honestly say that if i had to train in big commercial places full of normal people i wouldnt last very long and would prob pack it in, for me atmosphere is everything........ so its lucky i have my own gym


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Why i 'wanted' to be a bb... I was 14 and saw Arnie and wanted to be just like him....I hadnt seen anything like this guy before! So I put Arnies poster up on my bedroom wall and bought a weight bench from Argos and a barbell set with all my pocket money...and getting cash for washing peoples cars! I read the Muscle and Fitness mags like they were the answer to everything in life.

Looking at those guys just inspired me so much I trained my ass off believing as long as I trained my ass off and ate Steak and veg every day I would be as great as Arnie! It wasnt until years later I was told by someone at the gym all those guys and my hero Arnie didnt get that big by eating steak and veggies or just training there nuts off...lol! I didnt believe them at 1st.... but sadly my dream was broken.

Well u did ask!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Bulk1 said:


> but sadly my dream was broken.


well - it's fixable, you just aren't willing to do what it takes to mend it


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

What's becoming more clear than I thought is how many guys were genuinely impressed and inspired by Arnie, Sly and like superheroes.

But why? What was different about us young inspired blokes from our peers who saw the same movies etc..?

Why us and not them?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Must be the way we were wired. I was also always impressed and awed by sheer physical strength. There were a couple of others in my school too, but only 3 or 4.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

its the whole warrior thing, spartans, gladiators, zulus etc i just admired the punishment and discipline they put themselves through, at the point where most give in i come alive


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Must be the way we were wired. I was also always impressed and awed by sheer physical strength. There were a couple of others in my school too, but only 3 or 4.


Genetic you think, or conditioned?

My Pa was a HUGE 6ft3 60" chest fit farmer, and it always seemed better to me to be big and powerful.

But thinking about it all my male forbears were big and married sporty girls, so maybe there;s a familial aspect...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Not sure. All the men on my father's side are well-built and were physically active to some degree.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Kezz said:


> its the whole warrior thing, spartans, gladiators, zulus etc i just admired the punishment and discipline they put themselves through, at the point where most give in i come alive


Real men do because they can and come up for more?

Is that true for most bodybuilders?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

not really, some are satisfied for a certain look, i have been training for well over 20 years and had many training partners and have found a large percentage arent prepared to go the extra mile.......... I train balls out and always have, i push my training partners to the limit and funnily enough they are the biggest in the gym


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> well - it's fixable, you just aren't willing to do what it takes to mend it


 Thats true mate  I'm not that flexable..lol.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Kezz said:


> not really, some are satisfied for a certain look, i have been training for well over 20 years and had many training partners and have found a large percentage arent prepared to go the extra mile.......... I train balls out and always have, i push my training partners to the limit and funnily enough they are the biggest in the gym


That figures!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Got any pics, Kezz?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'd love to have a training partner like Kezz. However, I've found that you lot generally have been great at pushing me to go the extra mile, to do that extra rep. Cheers boys and girls.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I'd love to have a training partner like Kezz. However, I've found that you lot generally have been great at pushing me to go the extra mile, to do that extra rep. Cheers boys and girls.


I wonder how many on here have the other UK-M members in the back of their minds while training?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> *Genetic you think, or conditioned?*
> 
> My Pa was a HUGE 6ft3 60" chest fit farmer, and it always seemed better to me to be big and powerful.
> 
> But thinking about it all my male forbears were big and married sporty girls, so maybe there;s a familial aspect...


Great question.

Ive tried repping you for this thread but it wont let me, cos I repped you recently Grrrrrr.

My dad was a tall figure, very forboding, but not muscular. He was a bit of an abusive alcoholic. Maybe I wanted to get big so I could kick his ass for what he put my mother through (which I did lol)?

Hadnt actually stopped to think about any deeper side to this lol, cheers prodiver!

One thing I know I categorically didnt get into this for was female attention, I never got much of that anyway, still dont, and I suppose thats the way I like it - not because I am homosexual (although I act it and my mrs is convinced I'm trying to smash my way out of the closet  ) - in fact when I hear about guys going through all this for the women, I just think "wtf" - there are easier - and cheaper - ways :lol:

Ultimately, I am now, what I am. So I dont look back too much. But I have had the notion for whatever reason, from a very young age, and I cant say for sure why.

One poster earlier sparked very vivid images in my mind, that pre-date the "arnie incident" - Tarzan movies - I used to love them as a kid, but had totally forgot - so maybe this drive is deeper seated than I thought.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

some on here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/25580-starting-my-diet-tomorrow-10.html


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Kezz said:


> some on here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/25580-starting-my-diet-tomorrow-10.html


Thanks! 

As Hackskii said: "Damn dude, you are a big guy, looking fantastic for your age or any age for that matter." :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> Great question.
> 
> Ive tried repping you for this thread but it wont let me, cos I repped you recently Grrrrrr.


Thanks! Glad people are enjoying it! 



> My dad was a tall figure, very forboding, but not muscular. He was a bit of an abusive alcoholic. *Maybe I wanted to get big so I could kick his ass for what he put my mother through (which I did lol)?*
> 
> Hadnt actually stopped to think about any deeper side to this lol, cheers prodiver!


I suspect this may be another important motivation...



> One thing I know I categorically didnt get into this for was female attention, I never got much of that anyway, still dont, and *I suppose thats the way I like it - not because I am homosexual (although I act it and my mrs is convinced I'm trying to smash my way out of the closet *  *) *- in fact when I hear about guys going through all this for the women, I just think "wtf" - there are easier - and cheaper - ways :lol:


What's all that about then? is jw007 onto something when he says "ALL BODYBUILDERS ARE GAY!" Not that they shag other blokes necessarily, but identify more closely with them than women?



> Ultimately, I am now, what I am. So I dont look back too much. But I have had the notion for whatever reason, from a very young age, and I cant say for sure why.
> 
> One poster earlier sparked very vivid images in my mind, that pre-date the "arnie incident" - Tarzan movies - I used to love them as a kid, but had totally forgot - so maybe this drive is deeper seated than I thought.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> What's all that about then? is jw007 onto something when he says "ALL BODYBUILDERS ARE GAY!" Not that they shag other blokes necessarily, but identify more closely with them than women?


Im a total poof for sure, I just dont dig on penis   

Nah, I mean exactly what I say - I never got much in the way of female attention growing up, I was kinda "different" I suppose, and that just suited me to the ground, nobody bothered me.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> Im a total poof for sure


with a mrs..? Er... OK... How does that work?

BTW NO-ONE NEED ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS THEY FIND INTRUSIVE!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> with a mrs..? Er... OK... How does that work?


Yeah, he's a total BITCH :lol:

No seriously, Im only joking. I am not homosexual, but the mrs rips the hell out of me for being camp (which I suppose I am at times, I mean I rub myself in oil and strut about on stage in a tiny pair of posing trunks!!  ), and I play up to it, keeps folk guessing I spose!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Having competed on the world and european level of pling and now not being around my old training group being at uni in america i am focused on bb. I enjoy not having to control my weight and just being able to eat. I love to push my body as far as i possibly can (some times too far when i get muscle tears).


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> with a mrs..? Er... OK... How does that work?
> 
> BTW NO-ONE NEED ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS THEY FIND INTRUSIVE!


Yeah he's a total poof! PMSL (I'm the Mrs by the way)....:laugh: He's as camp as they come....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

RedKola said:


> Yeah he's a total poof! PMSL (I'm the Mrs by the way)....:laugh: He's as camp as they come....


Thanks darling, supportive as always! :lol:

Anyway, stop spamming the thread, on your way - big folks is talking


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Con said:


> Having competed on the world and european level of pling and now not being around my old training group being at uni in america i am focused on bb. I enjoy not having to control my weight and just being able to eat. I love to push my body as far as i possibly can (some times too far when i get muscle tears).


Hi! Con  How did you get into PLing? Why do yuu now want/need to be a b/builder? Do you intend to compete?


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> - big folks is talking


You shouldnae be here then..... :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> Yeah, he's a total BITCH :lol:


LMFAO :laugh:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

RedKola said:


> Yeah he's a total poof! PMSL (I'm the Mrs by the way)....:laugh: He's as camp as they come....


Hi! Great to meet you!  Was he an irresistible b/builder when you met? :laugh:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Hi! Great to meet you!  Was he an irresistible b/builder when you met? :laugh:


Well, we'll have been together for ten years this coming March...he's got better looking and bigger in that time! 

Not by much you know....don't want his head swelling any bigger than it is....it will knock his symmetry out of balance!!! :lol: Cannae be having that! PMSL :laugh:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks to you both RS2007 and RedKola for the fun! Be great to meet you in person sometime!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Only started the weights when I was 38 (40 now).

Trained for a couple of weeks and became hooked on lifting. Gives you 100% mental focus and kills all known stress dead. Later became hooked on the results, can't beat the feeling of beating a PB does it for me every time


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

To be honest, I've always trained, but pretty much only in Martial Arts. now when I'm competitive, my weight was a huge issue, and I got used to strict regimes with lots of training and dieting. I was on the British MA team for 8 years, travelled all over the world, won a junior world title (only took silver in the adults so far  ) and loved every minute.

Last October I dislocated my ankle doing something stupid, and it screwed my MA up really badly. It was a pain in the ass as I was just breaking into films. I had done three in 6 months as a stunt fighter, was getting phoned all over the place, and had such experiences shooting blank firers, getting shot, falling outta trees and off balconies etc. met a load of cool people whilst doing it to, but the ankle put the knockers on it.

So basically, I had around 18 months to fill before going back to MA, and a comment was passed about my size at one of the last auditions... well that set me thinking. I was competing with a fairly skinny, but defined physique. If I wanted some decent parts, it was time to bulk...

et voila

I transmitted the dedication from my MA into the gym and the building began from there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Is your physique or bodybuilding brought up in classes?
> 
> Do you get to recommend it to inmates and users?
> 
> Has it had a beneficial effect for any of them?


The inmates comment from time to time saying that I look like I am in pretty good shape. I don't talk about training to a great extent as I am really focused on saving these guys lives. They have a very difficult shell to break and so much emphasis is put on changing the way they think. I deal with a pretty rough bunch of guys(assaultive felons).


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Started going a few times a week with mates when I was about 16 (now 21) and gained knowledge about diet etc, then my addiction grew from there


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I was fancinated by the hulk as a young lad.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I am still at the early stages of my bodybuilding journey (started training when i was 16 at about 12 stone, been training 2 and a half years, iv'e just turned 19 and i'm up to 16st 6lbs). I used to do a lot of sports like rugby and boxing so i have always been into keeping fit and looking good. I was introduced to my first "hardcore" gym by my rugby strength trainer to add some size onto my frame. I instantly fell in love with the place.

When i first started i didn't have a clue about how to split my training and would train my whole body everyday. As i started to get to know the big lads in the gym and started to watch how they trained I got my training sorted and started to research bodybuilding on the internet. As soon as i started to see some decent gains i felt amazing. I love the feeling of being pumped up and i look forward to training every single work out. I'm now the manager of a local gym and i love it. I can train and eat whenever i want.

I think the reason I love bodybuilding so much is because i love the attention i get when i'm out in a nightclub or when i see firends i haven't seen for a while and they make a big fuss about how big i've gone. I know that sounds shallow but i think most bodybuilders or big guys love the attention and respect they get from being big.

I also love the disipline bodybuilding teaches and the whole lifestyle. Bodybuilding is one of the only sports you can't get away from, your body never lies and if you let your diet slip or you don't train for a while your body goes down hill.

GHS


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Nothing better going clothes shopping with a gay man, as im sh1t with clothes and they give me a far more honest and realistic view, and mostly complimentary:thumbup1:





dmcc said:


> JW you said that you valued my opinion on those tight leather short shorts.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

lol


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

flapjack said:


> Only started the weights when I was 38 (40 now).
> 
> Trained for a couple of weeks and became hooked on lifting. Gives you 100% mental focus and kills all known stress dead. Later became hooked on the results, can't beat the feeling of beating a PB does it for me every time


Hi! flapjack! Excellent - what suddenly impelled you to take up the weights?

Any pics of your results?

Do you think you might compete?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Xtrainer said:


> ...If I wanted some decent parts, it was time to bulk...
> 
> et voila
> 
> I transmitted the dedication from my MA into the gym and the building began from there.


Interesting! 

Any pics of you in movie action?

And also pics of your results so far?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Started going a few times a week with mates when I was about 16 (now 21) and gained knowledge about diet etc, then my addiction grew from there


Hi! MaKaVeLi!

Please tell us what made you join your mates at the gym.

And what was it like when you first entered a hardcore gym?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

GHS said:


> ...I think the reason I love bodybuilding so much is because i love the attention i get when i'm out in a nightclub or when i see firends i haven't seen for a while and they make a big fuss about how big i've gone. I know that sounds shallow but i think most bodybuilders or big guys love the attention and respect they get from being big.
> 
> I also love the disipline bodybuilding teaches and the whole lifestyle. Bodybuilding is one of the only sports you can't get away from, your body never lies and if you let your diet slip or you don't train for a while your body goes down hill.
> 
> GHS


Shallow? I don't think so actually. Humans crave and win attention in all sorts of ways - many not so open and justifiable.

What do others think?

The disciplinary and educational aspects of bodybuilding keep coming up in this thread too...


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> This is a great thread, its talking about the way people feel about bodybuilding as opposed to just discussing diets and training.


Hi! Greekgoddess! Thanks - and thanks for being the first lady to put her perspective on here - most welcome! 



> Bodybuilding enables me to feel special and stand out from the general crowd. This is something I always wanted to be, special. I* felt swamped by my overbearing father and family when I was a child. Being quiet and shy made me an easy victim for them. Not any more!*
> 
> I do get some negative feedback from people, but this is far outweighed by positive encouragement.


Combatting adverse family pressures seems to be one of the recurring stories in bodybuilding...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

RS2007 said:


> Nah, I mean exactly what I say - I never got much in the way of female attention growing up, I was kinda "different" I suppose, and that just suited me to the ground, nobody bothered me.


Yeah I was the 'token weirdo' growing up too.... 

I'm not a bodybuilder, and I doubt I'll compete - I just like lifting heavy weights....

I've always been fascinated by muscles, but I don't know why...I remember as a child, I did a lot of cycling, my legs got quite big and quite defined - 14 year old me thought that was pretty cool, though the kids at school thought it was 'gross' and made me look fat :cursing:

Being a bit 'different' anyway, it didn't bother me that much anyway, plus I was a total tomboy  Any bullying I got was for other stuff.

I've always been quite strong and stocky, and I remember when I was 14 asking to join the local gym but they wouldn't let anyone under 16 join - I was gutted!! (this was the local leisure centre and a rubbish gym at that!!)

WHen I was 16, a friend wanted me to go to the gym with her - she wanted to pass the fitness test for the Forces and didn't want to be the only girl there..it was a proper BB gym, and I loved it!!! It sounds strange, but despite being the youngest and weakest person in there, I felt 'at home' :wub:

I was far too timid to talk to anyone but the owner but I really enjoyed it. I had to move shortly after though.

Since then, life has got in the way - plus I have no friends who are into BB at all. I've been a member of gyms but it's been very hit and miss.

Just over a year ago, I got fed up of all the negative stuff from my mates, and training in a commercial gym, so I left and joined one of the local old school gyms. Although I was initially nervous as it was a whole new gym, new people and new machines (in a manner of speaking), I did feel right at home, and comfortable again.

I'd been a member of this site for a while but rarely posted - I started posting regularly and realised the support was out there, so I've since been to a couple of shows, met some of you lovely people, and they support me and give me the kick up the bum I need :thumb:

Self esteem? I have very little, but I don't do this to attract men. If I wanted to attract them I'd eat nothing, and primp myself all the time. I prefer to keep the ones I do attract lol :laugh: I'm very much a lone wolf anyway - always have been and like to do things on my own terms. I am not a team player, unless I have to be!! That said, I do get on with a lot of people - I have a Marmite personality - you either love or hate me :lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Beklet said:


> ...I'd been a member of this site for a while but rarely posted - I started posting regularly and realised the support was out there, so I've since been to a couple of shows, met some of you lovely people, and they support me and give me the kick up the bum I need :thumb:
> 
> Self esteem? I have very little, but I don't do this to attract men. If I wanted to attract them I'd eat nothing, and primp myself all the time.* I prefer to keep the ones I do attract lol :laugh:* I'm very much a lone wolf anyway - always have been and like to do things on my own terms. I am not a team player, unless I have to be!! That said, I do get on with a lot of people - I have a Marmite personality - you either love or hate me :lol:


Great post, Beklet - thanks! 

Have you found that your enthusiasm for bodybuilding and being an insider rather than an onlooker has attracted any of the male bodybuilders you've met?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Prodiver said:


> Great post, Beklet - thanks!
> 
> Have you found that your enthusiasm for bodybuilding and being an insider rather than an onlooker has attracted any of the male bodybuilders you've met?


Ha ha no! :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm still a bit chubby and weird - I'm not conventionally pretty at all and still a bit of a tomboy  I tend to be quite shy and aloof too, I'm sure that doesn't help!

However I do think my standards have gone up since - my friends tend to set me up with unhealthy fat blokes and that totally turns me off now, so do really skinny men - before it never bothered me - maybe I've got shallow in my old age - my friends are always telling me I'm too picky :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm not a BB by any means but thought I would throw my story in.

I am an only child and growing up (and still now) I had a lot of the insecurities that go along with it.

At school my height shot up, but never my weight. My height made me a target and i was bullied all the way through school, start to finish. Actually even just walking down the street.

I was always different, i was and never have been interested in fighting in a street. MMA or boxing yes, but keep it in the ring. So I would get beat up, and never fight back. After all those years I firmly believed in what the people said about me.

I was always fascinated by action hereos and BB, but mainly wrestlers. I did, and still do, look on them in awe. What those guys do is unbelievable.

As has been mentioned in this thread, i have always been different. I am hugely sociable and yet very private at the same time.

Anyways, I started smoking at 12, because all th cool kids did, trying deperately to fit in. I had such a ridiculously high metabolism though that I was still skinny as a rake.

I didn't do great in school so ended up running away into the Merchant Navy as a Navigator to try and find myself. I finally managed to get my weight to grow, unfortunately around the age of 24 I discovered alcohol. My weight ballooned from 11-12 stone to 19stone 6kbs in a bout 2 years. I was smoking a pack a day easily and drinking about 3/4's to a bottle of vodka everynight. Times were not good. To top it all off my gran died, and she was the most important person in my life. I went over the edge, nearly lost my job adn most of my friends. But finally I was cool, so nothing else mattered.

Then I met my first BB, he came on as a teacher, I became friends with him, and I finally found someone I really trusted and could talk to and relate to. He set me on the path to recovery. About 8 months ago now, i stopped smoking and drinking. and hit the gym.

My diet is a bit messy sometimes and siometimes I can be a bit slack missing days, but writing this all down makes me realise that in 8 months I have achieved a lot more than just increasing KG's.

Now finally I realise that I was a mess and that my gran would have turned in her grave if she saw what i was doing to myself, I have been promoted and my confidence is slowly growing back.

Sorry to bore you all with that, it was just nice to get it off my chest! I'll get my coat.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Sorry to bore you all with that, it was just nice to get it off my chest! I'll get my coat.


Don't you bloody dare. Excellent story mate and one I can relate to.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Hi! Con  How did you get into PLing? Why do yuu now want/need to be a b/builder? Do you intend to compete?


 What i want is to make my body look more how i would like it to, ie much larger body but a nice looking waist.

What i need is to be healthy and realise that bb is not the most important thing in live,however, i still have to give it the commitment needed in order to reach my goals.

Yes i intend to compete in may and i intend to begin dieting for it tommorrow. I tried to compete in the spring my mind was not completely in it and in the end i was not happy with how i looked and pulled out 6 weeks out.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> I'm not a BB by any means but thought I would throw my story in.
> 
> I am an only child and growing up (and still now) I had a lot of the insecurities that go along with it.
> 
> ...


*NO! I THINK MOST WILL AGREE THIS IS THE MOST HONEST, REVEALING AND ARRESTING POST YET! EXCELLENT! THANKS AND REPS!* :thumb:

But please tell us more about this teacher who became your mentor. He sounds a perceptive and solid bloke...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Don't you bloody dare. Excellent story mate and one I can relate to.


Cheers Darren, thats why I enjoy it on here. There is a lot of people that everyone can relate to. People I thought would never talk to me in real life, or on a computer.

It's funny but the more I get involved the more I realise that the people I thought were cool were no-bodies and always will be, and yet the people I thought were gods, are actually the most accesible and easiest to talk to of all!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Don't you bloody dare. Excellent story mate and one I can relate to.


Yes - excellent!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Con said:


> What i want is to make my body look more how i would like it to, ie much larger body but a nice looking waist.
> 
> What i need is to be healthy and realise that bb is not the most important thing in live,however, i still have to give it the commitment needed in order to reach my goals.
> 
> Yes i intend to compete in may and i intend to begin dieting for it tommorrow. I tried to compete in the spring my mind was not completely in it and in the end i was not happy with how i looked and pulled out 6 weeks out.


Good stuff, Con. Keep us posted - we'll be watching...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks alot Pro.

The guy was a fitness trainer before he came away, and is again now. He used to do steroids an such. Until i met him I had never knowingly met anyone that had used steroids. I was ignorant towards it, the same attitude as most ordinary people you would meet in the street. I look ed at him like he was a freak. Absolut and complete jealousy when I look back.

It made me green with envy that everyone wanted to be his friend and all the girls and guys fancied him! As a result, the first time he came on I hated him with a passion. I wanted to kill him.

Anyways, I made it to the gym one day off my own back, i think I was chasing the gym instructor onboard, lol. He was there and started chatting, I will never forget he was on the shoulder press machine doing 65kg, I wanted to kill him more.

We then started talking about Wrestling of all things, and that was it, a common interest. Sparked a great friendship, we started going to the gym. He taought me allsorts, all the basics as I went along. I still ask for advice now.

He wasn't your typical fitness instructor, he was a BB, he had lived through a lot of stuff that you might associate with the Darker sides, so i felt he had a lot more knowledge then most.

I am actually now nearly on a par strength wise with him and my knowledge has grown so much, but i will never forget that he saved me and got me where I am now.

Especially the respect he taught me, and the ignorant walls he broke down with regards to training and Steroids especially. I am ashamed of the ignorance I showed sometimes!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Bloody hell at some of these posts, it like a short story. Reps


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> T...The guy was a fitness trainer...


Well, I confess I've had to read your posts several times, and go away and think for a while. I'm frankly moved by your openness.

This truly important stuff. As Greekgoddess said, it's talking about the way people feel about bodybuilding as opposed to just discussing diets and training.

And no member will be able to think about you in the same way again, and without huge respect.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Cheers Darren, thats why I enjoy it on here. There is a lot of people that everyone can relate to. People I thought would never talk to me in real life, or on a computer.
> 
> It's funny but the more I get involved the more I realise that the people I thought were cool were no-bodies and always will be, and yet the people I thought were gods, are actually the most accesible and easiest to talk to of all!


It's true - someone on here posted that bodybuilders were among the most humble people they'd met and it's true. Some of the biggest blokes I've met have been complete sweethearts and not at all arrogant.

It's funny how many of us are loners who were considered 'strange' at school!



Prodiver said:


> And no member will be able to think about you in the same way again, and without huge respect.


Agreed :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.

As I said before to Beklet, it isn't a terrible life I led, I have a family that loves me very much, it is a tiny family (4 of us) but there is a lot of love. I'm sure there are a lot of people, especially at this time of year, that would kill for that.

It is very interesting reading through all the posts in here and seeing that a lot of people have come through the same path to get where they are.


----------



## manaja (Feb 10, 2008)

As a young man growing up , I was always shy, I hated sports in school, group participation ,I had no real confidence etc, no good with the ladies., I certainly wasnt competative I wanted be more confident, I decided to go for heavy japanese style tattooing on my arms and back, it helped a bit, I think I felt a need to identify with something.

I met my wife at 24 , married her after 7 weeks lol..it lasted 10 yrs ,till she went off with a workmate, she always said I was skinny , geeky, not like a man should be, I went to college part time to read philosophy, she ridiculed me ,we divorced 8 yrs ago, her new boyfriend beat me up , he was very jealous of me he stopped me seeing my son, stopped him coming on holiday with me,I was at my wits end.

Id been going to the gym on and off for around 5 yrs,.. I really seemed to fit in with it , for me its a form of sub-culture , I was greeted with practically open arms, people always seem to have the time for you in a gym , I loved the comaradarie of it ,the gym I go to, is used by a couple of competion body builders, , its a hardcore gym, which ive never changed , a year or so after my divorce , I decided to hit the gym hard, got the diet down to a "T ", used the "gear"..had a good routine , also a great gym buddy to workout with. Ive never looked back,for me it paid off...

Today , I feel more confident , had some very good looking girlfriends , a cher lookalike was one of them lol.the guy that took up with my x wife , went on to beat her up , they split up 2 yrs ago, she has been commenting on how good a body I have for a long time now.lol...she also told me she regrets what she did,.she says she fancys me ,I see her as good mate now and mother to my son, nothing else.

Its been a bit of a personal journey that ive shared with you all, a true one though nonetheless.

Ive made some very good friends in the gym and weve always been there for one another, in and out of it.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

manaja said:


> As a young man growing up ,........ Ive made some very good friends in the gym and weve always been there for one another, in and out of it.


Another great story. Insecurity, all be it caused by yourself or brought on by other people seems to play quite alot in what drove a lot of us to the gym in the first place.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

manaja said:


> As a young man growing up , I was always shy, I hated sports in school, group participation ,I had no real confidence etc, no good with the ladies., I certainly wasnt competative I wanted be more confident, I decided to go for heavy japanese style tattooing on my arms and back, it helped a bit, I think I felt a need to identify with something.
> 
> I met my wife at 24 , married her after 7 weeks lol..it lasted 10 yrs ,till she went off with a workmate, she always said I was skinny , geeky, not like a man should be, I went to college part time to read philosophy, she ridiculed me ,we divorced 8 yrs ago, her new boyfriend beat me up , he was very jealous of me he stopped me seeing my son, stopped him coming on holiday with me,I was at my wits end.
> 
> ...


Thanks! manaja! As windsor81 says, another great story. Honest and revealing...

Please tell us what pushed you to go to the hardcore gym, and your first time there...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Prodiver if you arw writing a book, i will have a copy!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

great thread... :thumbup1: ....

so prodiver whats your story then about getting into bbing and gyms and how its affected you and your life?


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

I started training following a lot of trouble with my knee, 4 ops by the time I was 18, and after waving goodbye to rugby which was really hard for me. I had my knee reconstructed innov, 2004 and it took 6 months to recover enough to train it at all, and 18 months for leg press. From there I met the guy who introduced me to it, i was using equipment he wanted one day and he said we could train together, and being 18 stone I thought I could probably learn something and it started from there, he guided me through helping me with form and understanding how to structure sessions, body parts to train together etc.

As soon as I started noticing gains I was hooked and in 2006 I watched him win the NABBA UK Novices and I just had to do it, and chose two shows and started dieting for them in jan 2007. Winning them both was a major point in my life to date as it gave me closure on my knee problems touch wood)(, and finally let me just about forget about rugby which had plagued me every weekend for 6 year prior to the shows.

I felt that I developed my strength of character from dealing with set backs with me knee at a young age but what bodybuilding did for me was act as a vehicle to prove to myself that it WAS worth it in the end and that I received something in return for staying strong through the hard times. I know a knee problem is nothing to a lot of poeple with far more serious things but relative to my life it ruined my teenage life and I find it hard to draw positives from my life between 15 and 18. Also when i lost rugby, I had nothing to focus my aggression on and my temper took over and I got into trouble fighting a lot, and training replaced it and helped level me off a bit

Now I have a sport that I love, the challenge, the sacrifice, and the dedication it requires. Luckily my wife loves me doing it, well not during first diet, but before and since!!! Once you experience a success it really develops key character strenghs required to become successful at anything and I think I have become a far more balanced well rounded person from it.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

my dad was always bang into his weight training and i remember when my mum bought him a multigym so he wouldnt have to leave the house...

For any serious trainer you can imagine that went down like a lead balloon lol

As a kid (12 yrs old) my dad gave me a set of Weider dumbbells, they are so old they are included in arnolds encyclopedia! The intention was to beef me up for my Judo training at the time.

Instead i used to see if i could dumbbell curl for the length of a Prodigy track 

IIRC 7minutes on average lol...

After seeing the abandoned multigym i was told that if i could piece it together, i could have it and after much tinkering i put it together.

I used to spend every monday, wednesday and friday up there training...mainly bench press, lat pulldowns and military pressing.

After a while my P.E. teachers where commenting on my after school activites and if i was a gymnast. I was soon the kid with the muscles in secondary school and excelled at any contact sport PE during lessons, but never took it further because i was a fair bit bullied and not with the popular crowd.

At the age of 15 i bought my first FLEX magazine (lee priest on the cover) and i was gobsmacked... i wanted to be like that.

I started buying the supplements they recommended and my mum flipped thinking i was criticising her cooking lol. I remember baking a chicken breast i found at the bottom of the freezer to death for an hour as 'FLEX said' chicken breasts were an ideal protein source 

At 16 my dad asked one of his labourers to take me to his gym, Lougars in Southsea/Portsmouth, run by Ian Hendy.

Ian had just won mr south britain at that point and i was again awe struck.

For a few weeks i learnt the ropes and was told i was stronger than one of his labourer friends lol.

I was slowing him down however so i was soon training on my own.

17-19 years old i trained off and on while i concentrated on getting my college studies completed.

At 20 i restarted bodybuilding with a vengence, soon i was sitting at 15 stone pretty lean and i was convinced AAS was the way to go, i started a 500mg sust course and my body exploaded with size.

I remember being jaded at this point with the training/dieting and in some respects i was not mature enough to commit seeing i was clubbing every day of the week.

I came off 7 weeks in and (shudders now) no PCT.

At 23 i dabbled with more martial arts, taekwondo/judo again and wittled down to under 12 stone to be faster on my feet... here's a pic...skinny huh










At 24 i restarted bodybuilding after i quit taekwondo and hit the carbs/protein hard... i reached a good level naturally, here's a pic










I quit bodybuilding AGAIN to compete in MMA, i had an urge to fight in the octagon and like with everything i've done....went full bore

After 8 months of training I ended up fighting at SENI in april 08 being watched by the guys of cage rage, royce gracie and dan henderson lol.

After squaring that circle...yup you guessed it! Back into bodybuilding!!!

Reached a good size through muscle memory naturally (18" arms, 27" thighs, 47" chest").

Started an AAS course in September and reached a whole new level.










I am now at the age of 26, aiming to compete next year... its something i have to do, i have picked up and dropped bodybuilding so many times only to return.

I'm loving it and 100% focused


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

At a young age i watched lots of WWF.

think, hulk hogan, ultimate warrior, bret the hitman haert, sean michaels. and i was in awe of them i thought thats what a man should look like.

as i got a bit older i noticed some of the other lads at secondary school had put a bit of muscle on and i was envious.

at about 14/15 i got a bench and some dumbbells which i still own and ( i clearly remember failing on a 30kg benchpress) my friends older brother benched 90kg and we thought he was the coolest bloke ever.

many dodgey google searches such as how to get bigger forearms ensured and at about 17yo a friend in his early 20's wanted to join a gym to bulk up.

we signed up at a leisure centre and bought some CNP pro-mass.

i then found muscletalk which really got me on the right road which is why i could never slag the place off because it helped me a ****load. i then wander into other forus and found this place.

im now 19yo and definately at a crossroads about which direction to go, my heart is very much into muscle building but am also at a point where all my mates are out on the p1ss etc i dont want to look back in 10 years and think i ****ed some of the best years of my life up the wall bodybuilding when i shouldve been chasing girls and enjoying my age.

another painful truth with bodybuilding is that after a few solid years you will get to a point where progress slows down and you have to re-assess. shall i take it up a level or keeping slowly bumbling along......


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

F&&k me bulk some great progress !!! . and no silly shorts !! :rockon:

I started to train at a gym where all the bouncers went to as I could not get into a club for love nor money so I thought I may get to know some by training or get recognized and get let in to a club.

a year later ended up working on the doors and for 12 odd years after that , and i still push a few weights.


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Now let me just say I am still very young (16) and have only been doing weights for about 6 weeks but I can at least put through what made me start and what is keeping me going.

There were a few things that made me want to start;

Seeing Bruce Lee in his movies, I have done martial arts for most of my life and so he is one of my heroes, and seeing his physique it was just incredible! (see pic)










He may not have been the biggest guy out there but in martial arts terms he had his body honed pretty much to perfection. He was fast and strong, but still had enough muscle to take punches or anything you could throw at him, he is also one of my martial arts inspirations, I have done martial arts since I was 7, and done various styles getting all the way up to my second black belt in the first martial art I did (shotokan karate) and I am hoping to take up Lee's own fighting style.

There is also the more common reason, Arnie :tongue: just his sheer bulk was enough to make your jaw drop, and the fact that he had such dedication to build something like that I think is just incredible.

Strength is also something I want, i have never been very strong so putting on some strength will be something i've wanted for ages.

I am also pretty thin, (5' 11" and only 63kg) so I would love to put on some mass, but i know that even if i can't put on a load of muscle, if I could get a physique similar to Bruce Lee's I would still be happy!

I am liking eating healthy and am loving doing the training (I am currently strength training and then I am going to bulk) I like the fact I am putting my body to the test, and I love pulling faces trying to pump out that last rep on my bellow-parallel squats (the only squats IMO!)

Here's to the lifters! :beer:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Kezz said:


> Prodiver if you arw writing a book, i will have a copy!!


Funny you should say that...

Actually this post was in no way started with that idea, but I think it could be a very good subject.

I'm already collecting info for a book on why guys have tattoos...


----------



## manaja (Feb 10, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Thanks! manaja! As windsor81 says, another great story. Honest and revealing...
> 
> Please tell us what pushed you to go to the hardcore gym, and your first time there...


I worked with a guy who worked part time on the doors of majestics nightclub in Leeds , I was telling him that I would like to be a bigger guy , he worked out at a hardcore gym, so I started going with him.

Id never been in a gym before , I was 30 then,the gym has no airconditioning, just a couple of stand up fans and the windows open ..lol.!!..magnolia paint all over the walls , I remember the first time there, "I thought "im never gonna look like those blokes," all this equipment which was years old then, that he hasnt replaced yet..lol..but for £160 a year membership, who cares! im now 43,now people come to me an ask me advice. for me its part of my life.

I dont class myself as a bodybuilder, its too strict a regime for me to adopt,the guys that I know who compete are very thorough, I dont have that sort of dedication , when I split from my wife , it was the kick I needed, I had something to aim for, focus on, nowdays , ive eased off the gas a bit, my cycles today are shorter , the diet could be better.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> great thread... :thumbup1: ....
> 
> so prodiver whats your story then about getting into bbing and gyms and how its affected you and your life?


Thanks RJ68!

Before I say anything about myself, I'd like to thank all those who've posted and particularly those whom I haven't yet responded to individually. I think everyone will agree the contributions have been amazingly frank and so absorbing. And now so many more members are coming across "in the round".

There are quite a few common threads apparent in the posts, and though I can relate to some, I think my story is maybe a little different...

My father was a huge tall blond fit and handsome farmer, so as I said I always thought that that being big and strong was unquestionably the best thing to be.

I blossomed in size and strength from about 12 and played school rugger in the second row. I was a fit beefy 14 stone at 14! We didn't use the gym much in those days - just played hard mid-week and on Saturdays.

I did all the usual upper-middle pursuits and went away to University to read History.

I had some cracking girlfriends, but I knew I was somehow different as I admired muscle-men and definitely fancied some big blokes. This was NOT typical of my set of friends and I worried that I must be the only guy in the world like this..!

University, but especially moving to London to work in the City, opened my eyes: thankfully I found that there were plenty of other non-camp, non-predatory happy and successful gay men like me into rugger, motor bikes, skin diving and so on.

Boxing and weightlifting were respectable in those days but bodybuilding was quite suspect and barely mentioned in the media. There were very few bodybuilding gyms and nothing like the buff body awareness and culture there is everywhere today. It has to be said this was because bodybuilding was indeed predominantly a discreet gay subculture, and I was very happy to be become part of it.

I started working out seriously at about 23 in a hardcore gym in W London near where I lived run by Norman Hibbert. A couple of years and jobs later I gladly quit desk-work (farmer's son, remember) and became a real ruffy tuffy, hairy ****d N Sea commercial diver. Best thing I ever did - nearest thing to being an astronaut. I dived all over the world, but mainly under the gas and oil rigs out of Aberdeen.

Of course grafting as a diver makes you as big and fit as the proverbial butcher's dog, so you've little need to work out. But most rigs and dive-ships have excellent gyms which are good to get away to if you're not under pressure in Sat and talking like Donald Duck for 28 days at a time, and during my time off I frequented the great Aberdeen Nautilus gym.

One of the great things about the rigs and dive-ships is they have fantastic and unlimited free food, so it was easy to eat a really clean bodybuilding diet with loads of eggs and red meat - MMMMM!

14 years on I lost my left leg in a road accident - after all that diving! - and as I wasn't allowed offshore in choppers any more (difficult to escape) I retired from diving settled again in London and now Colchester. I've never stopped going to a hardcore gym except for a few enforced short breaks, and never will, and have always maintained a good size and shape. I love being big and want to get bigger... I've never been tempted to compete, though I admire greatly those that do.

I think that for some reason - which is what I'm really interested in on this thread - all bodybuilders consciously or unconsciously acquire a strong sense of their ideal body image, which develops as they do.

I think - unfashionably - that mastering your own body, gaining the knowledge of how to make it grow as you want and the focussed discipline involved in bodybuilding is far. far more hnourable and estimable than spending millions pitting yourself against mountains and the oceans - which the media and the Establishment regard as heroic!

I expect I've omitted a lot here - and I've gotta rush to a meeting - but feel free yo ask any questions...

Patrick


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i started out of vanity if i am totally honest..........


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Great post Patrick, I enjoyed reading it..

What do you do now for work, since you retired from diving??


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

I Started body building when i was 13 due to being a bit shy and my confidence was very low sinse my parents split up and i got split up from my mum and sister, now living with my dad but i always used to stick with my mum on everything and when me and my sister was younger we were always fighting and falling out, so in year 8 of secondry school my confidence went downhill. i have always played alot of sports for countys and teams i have played football,american football,and ufc currently doing my swimming for my county and hopefully going to 2012 and my running for my county especially sprinting... I have always had a spot in my heart for sports i love every sport and i just do competitive sporting just to give me more of a confidence booster it has definetly built my confidence up.. Recently last year or 2 years ago i wasnt normally the biggest guy in the team but i am one of the fastest i was very small so i thought if i aint gonna grow taller im gonna grow bigger and i really felt that i want to grow biigger so ill be faster and also stronger.....

This time 2 years ago i started my body building due to i wanted to get more respect of the guys at school i did'nt want to seem as tho i was a skinny little kid who could only just be multi talented at most sports, but i also did it mainly so i can stand up and say i have done this i have achieved my physique naturally and theres nothing better then accomplishing your achievements without enhancements.

Now here i am at this time my last year of secondry school kind of still building my confidence, but i have grown leeps and bounds sinse when i was younger, sinse recently october 2008 i have started to take a picture of myself every month maybe 1 or 2 or 3 in different poses and just compare it to the next month and the next and see me evolve and grow, it just feels great to achieve your dreams and goals.

ThankYou Danny..


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> i started out of vanity if i am totally honest..........


You and how many others, a.notherguy! :laugh:

Tell us more - when did you first conceive the idea that you had to have a certain type of body? What inspired this?

And what was your first time in a hardcore gym like?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> Great post Patrick, I enjoyed reading it..
> 
> What do you do now for work, since you retired from diving??


Thanks Zeus! 

Well, divers know that with more stringent detailed medicals every year they may not be able to dive after about 45, so I was already stashing away my hard-earned gains and putting more irons in the fire well before I lost my leg when I was 43.

I own a company which designs and makes very high-end loudspeakers, and have a half-share in one which makes very high end amps and CD players. But actually, apart from some design work, I'm lucky that virtually all my time is free to go to the gym!  I do actually have other interests too - for instance I have a supermoto, write for a motorbike mag and play classical piano. But bodybuilding is way up the list...


----------



## ade74 (Dec 14, 2008)

I was always quite a big lad and after i stopped doing much other sport i spose it was obvious to go to a gym. trouble was i didnt take it seriously enough for quite a while, i just did the exercises i liked and didnt try too hard with the ones i didnt like. so i got good legs cos i tried quite hard with those but shoulders were harder so i didnt really try. i found my chest built easily but not my arms but i wasnt doing anything about it cos it was too much hard work. i liked to say i went to the gym but i wasnt making much progress really. then i joined a new gym and started tranin with a bloke who took it much more seriously and i decided to go for it as hard as i could and ive never looked back. why i do bb? i cant lie, i like to be big and strong and now its going ok i just really enjoy trainin hard. i like how u need to think hard about ur routines and know all the stuff you need to know about anatomy and the rest of it. and i like it when people dont mess with me! when i started goin to the gym i think i wanted to impress the women but like some others have said lots of them dont really go for big blokes. luckily the wife likes it and shes cool with me being out training all the time!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

As I said, it's interesting just how many of us have similar stories and motivations. Like others, I had my fair share of bully problems (fat kid plus policeman father in Northern Ireland - asking for trouble!), and the photo of Arnold that I referred to earlier flipped a couple of switches.

I noticed that when I worked out for that time in my early teens, the bullying problems stopped - it probably helped that I was also 6ft tall at 14. The gym was a council-run leisure centre and had a real mix of people, mainly guys, and a real mix of equipment. But I learned some ropes and got stronger. Still fat, but with a little size and strength.

Imagine what could have been if I never stopped training when I did. But hey, I've got the rest of my life to catch up.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> I thought you might like to hear about... Jack Everett... *After training all day he would take his wife out dancing in the evenings.*


Isn't that splendid! :laugh: :thumb:

Thanks for the great stories GG!

Everyone - keep 'em coming!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

dmcc said:


> As I said, it's interesting just how many of us have similar stories and motivations. Like others, I had my fair share of bully problems (fat kid plus policeman father in Northern Ireland - asking for trouble!), and the photo of Arnold that I referred to earlier flipped a couple of switches.
> 
> I noticed that when I worked out for that time in my early teens, the bullying problems stopped - it probably helped that I was also 6ft tall at 14. The gym was a council-run leisure centre and had a real mix of people, mainly guys, and a real mix of equipment. But I learned some ropes and got stronger. Still fat, but with a little size and strength.
> 
> Imagine what could have been if I never stopped training when I did. But hey, I've got the rest of my life to catch up.


Imagine what might not have happened if you hadn't stopped and lived life a bit first.

I believe that is important that you have a well rounded life. BB and PL is a great thing and as can be seen, it has been the saviour of a fair few of us. I think it is also true that you ahould also live as normal a life as possible and remember to enjoy the other pleasure in life as wel. Just in moderation.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I completely agree. I've said before that I don't regret the decisions I've made in life as my mistakes have made me the man I am today.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It's only a mistake if you don't learn from it!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well you know what I mean. I learned from not training for all those years. I learned a lot from here when my god-awful routine was ripped to shreds. I've learned a lot from this thread.


----------



## squats (Aug 27, 2008)

I`d always been interested in Strongman comps on TV, but never really bothered training. I got a job nursing learning-disabled offenders, and needed to be fitter. I messed about doing keep fit for a few years, then, after my original gym went bust, joined a hardcore gym round the corner from me. I was a bit intimidated at first- it`s a real BB/PL place.... but I got so much encouragement from other members. Four years later, I`m much more confident, my depression (a companion for decades) is going, I love my new body and the compliments I get, I feel so much more positive. And the dedication required has instilled a huge personnal discipline. The lack of confidence seems to be a link for so many people who`ve responded. And the desire to be a bit different!

What magazine do you write for, Prodiver? I`m a biker, too


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Patrick an awsome post sir,

My reasons are simple, I was raised in a council flat in leeds with my parents and my grandad.

Grandad, passed on at only 62 but till the day he died he worked out, he had huge arms.

As a kid he would sit me in the flat and tell me stories about how he trained with the great Reg Park (also from Saxton Gardens Flats in Leeds)

and how great Arnie was. He would show me pics of him when he competed, ( what fed im unsure).

He used to say everytime he saw me i had the frame of a great bbr and it started then.

I had an obsession for lifting things, at around 10-12 ish i was know as the strong kid in the block. i got some weights from a car boot that were filled with sand and used them as a kid. I used to use bean cans b4,, lol.

I always made a point of attaching myself to older persons and finally got taken to a boxing gym at 14, i loved it and boxed till 18 loving every fight.

then i found work, beer and from 18 to 26 my life is misty, i drank and drank. I had some major stresses and issues to deal with and it was not untill my 1st son was born i got a grip. I was better but i still was an alco. 07 my 2nd son was born i was still drinking heavey but had more responsibilities, however, i had a rather nasty turning point in my life that sent me off the rails.

In jan 08 i kicked the drink, i knew i had to train properly. I got my head down and kciked ass dedicated to the core. i finally found what i am here for and thats to better myself through training. my wife deserves an award how she stood by me, im a better dad and my kids adore me, my eldest boy loves having a daddy who is big and strong.

In oct 08 i did my 1st show then nov 08 my 2nd.

I loved them. the experiance was awsome. I didnt do brilliant but its the journey and the fact i know who i really am now. Ive been t-total for almost 12mths and have another baby, little girl bn april 08.

:beer:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

squats said:


> ...I`m much more confident, my depression (a companion for decades) is going, *I love my new body and the compliments I get*, I feel so much more positive. And the dedication required has instilled a huge personnal discipline... And the desire to be a bit different!


Brilliant, squats!  :thumb:



> What magazine do you write for, Prodiver? I`m a biker, too


I write the lead article each month for Rider's Digest (free everywhere).


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

kelly.km said:


> Patrick an awsome post sir,


Thanks, Kelly 



> ...In jan 08 i kicked the drink, i knew i had to train properly. I got my head down and kciked ass dedicated to the core. *i finally found what i am here for and thats to better myself through training. my wife deserves an award how she stood by me, im a better dad and my kids adore me, my eldest boy loves having a daddy who is big and strong. *
> 
> In oct 08 i did my 1st show then nov 08 my 2nd.
> 
> ...


Fantastic, eh, people!?  :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Another amazing story and repped accordingly.

Life has a way of sorting out those that are deserving!


----------



## squats (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks... brilliant thread!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

kelly.km said:


> then i found work, beer and from 18 to 26 my life is misty, i drank and drank. I had some major stresses and issues to deal with and it was not untill my 1st son was born i got a grip. I was better but i still was an alco. 07 my 2nd son was born i was still drinking heavey but had more responsibilities, however, i had a rather nasty turning point in my life that sent me off the rails.
> 
> In jan 08 i kicked the drink, i knew i had to train properly. I got my head down and kciked ass dedicated to the core. i finally found what i am here for and thats to better myself through training. my wife deserves an award how she stood by me, im a better dad and my kids adore me, my eldest boy loves having a daddy who is big and strong.
> 
> ...


Superb story mate, a lot of parallels with me too, having also properly found this game a wee bit later than most too, and certain areas of your life being "misty".

Cheers for posting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Thanks Zeus!
> 
> Well, divers know that with more stringent detailed medicals every year they may not be able to dive after about 45, so I was already stashing away my hard-earned gains and putting more irons in the fire well before I lost my leg when I was 43.
> 
> I own a company which designs and makes very high-end loudspeakers, and have a half-share in one which makes very high end amps and CD players. But actually, apart from some design work, I'm lucky that virtually all my time is free to go to the gym!  I do actually have other interests too - for instance I have a supermoto, write for a motorbike mag and play classical piano. But bodybuilding is way up the list...


Very impressive. Disregard these next questions if they are not comfortable. Just wondering if you cared to share your experience of how your life has changed since loosing your leg... Do you find every day activitities much harder?? How was it mentally when it first happened?? Do you find people look at you differently because of it??

I am big into electronics. Wonder if I have heard of your company?? Do you distribute to other countries??


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow, cheers guys + Pat.

Every day i try to better myself and the laughs of my children is music to my ears.

I cant wait for the titan 09 as my eldest lad will be old enough to understand and cheer daddy on..


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mucho reps to all.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

kelly.km said:


> I cant wait for the titan 09 as my eldest lad will be old enough to understand and cheer daddy on..


Mate seriously, there is nothing like it, you are going to be on cloud 9.

My daughter is jsut about to turn 8, shes been to all my shows, and you can clearly hear her voice cutting through all the adults voices, its totally amazing, sometimes I end up giggling like an idiot on stage, love it.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

This is really important, solid, stuff that we should all think about and be glad of.

Goodness begets goodness. We all know it. Period.

Thankfully there's clearly a lot of it about in bodybuilding - where most of the ignorant world would least expect to find it...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I am reminded of something that Gary Larson (The Far Side) once wrote:

*Sharing with people, I am always surprised by how much they share back.*


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> Mate seriously, there is nothing like it, you are going to be on cloud 9.
> 
> My daughter is jsut about to turn 8, shes been to all my shows, and you can clearly hear her voice cutting through all the adults voices, its totally amazing, sometimes I end up giggling like an idiot on stage, love it.


Mate i cant wait. Eldest lad loves it. he has a warm drink on a night and wont have it unless its from my shaker bottle.

I cant wait to see him there.. Thank you


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well my story is a bit of a up and down story. i first started getting into the scene at a very young age, my mam was always at some sort of fitness class when i was younger and had visable abs most of the time up untill she was well into her 40's, so i was always proud that i had a healthy mam and not a one of these mums who think its fine to be 20 odd stone as they have 3 kids. and my dad was always a keen sports player and one of these blokes who seems good at all sports, he was district and county for football rugby and cricket aswell as darts , but he was also a very good diver ( olympic style ) . so i always wanted to get into the whole self improovement thing and be the best at everything i do. well my mam got me some weights when i was about 6-7 and the were 5kg db , i struggled with them lol and i did my sit ups and all that. but i never really got into it properly untill i met my mam and dads friends who owned a gym and i was 14 they said because i was a friend they would allow me to train even though you are supposed to be 16. so first day i got there and it was terrifying, big bold red metal everywhere, and stone floors with old rubber mats brick wall painted white with huge posters up of some of the greats. this was a proper hardcore mscle gym. the db range was huge and the guys there were monsters. i remember going in and trying every machine untill a guy came up to me and asked if i wouold like some help. so i accepted and he showed me a good basic routine and i can remember thinking '' give me a few months and ill be his size'' haha the guy must have been 18st and same height as me then so say 5'8. but after a few months of training i was a good size for my age and feeling better. but later on that year the council decided to re do all that area and the gym was shut. i stumbled across gyms and never knew much about nutrition so tended to go from skinny as a rake in summer to chubby in winter. finsally i got a decent gym found out about nutrition and focused more on the mma and kickboxing side of my life. that was up untill recetly when about 6 months ago i broke up with a girl after 4 years , she was my first love and it totally destroyed me. i drank everyday, and was never sober emptied my bank to buy booze and have nights out. i hardly ate and dropped down to below 10st at 5'11''. once i started to get comme ts on how skinny i was looking frm friends and famly i started to think about it and they were right so i went out on nght and decided not to drink, best thing i have ever dne as i met a girl who i have been with 5 months now and we are moving to greece in april. i was talking to her and we hit it off and i explained i wasnt usually this skinny and got my self back to the gym. im back to 12st now but growing nicely ( thanks muscle memory). when im in the gym now and look in te mirrors it reminds me that hitting the drink when im down doesnt help or make other people think they have made a mistake. the best thing is to show them by improving yourself.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

dmcc said:


> I am reminded of something that Gary Larson (The Far Side) once wrote:
> 
> *Sharing with people, I am always surprised by how much they share back.*


Definitely - and I think this thread has highlighted that while there are a lot of differences amongst us, its safe to say theyre are probably more similarities. I mean we prob suspected as much, but when you see some of it - probably just the tip of the iceberg really - its actually quite immense. But at the same time it makes perfect sense.

Having said that, it could be a dangerous (and i think incorrect) conclusion by a bystander on the outside to draw after reading this to say that we are bodybuilders because of certain problems in our past or defects in our personality when compared to a "normal" person - implying that there is something wrong with us, something that could be "cured"...

I dont buy that. We are the result of an impossible to count number of experiences, learnings and inherited instinct - and a good dash of free will for good measure; however we have ended up doing this, we should be proud of who and what we are and have achieved (even if it just getting the ciurage to walk into the gym for the very first time) and crave the acceptance of no one...

Be happy folks!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Having said that, it could be a dangerous (and i think incorrect) conclusion by a bystander on the outside to draw after reading this to say that we are bodybuilders because of certain problems in our past or defects in our personality when compared to a "normal" person - implying that there is something wrong with us, something that could be "cured"...
> 
> I dont buy that. We are the result of an impossible to count number of experiences, learnings and inherited instinct - and a good dash of free will for good measure; however we have ended up doing this, we should be proud of who and what we are and have achieved (even if it just getting the ciurage to walk into the gym for the very first time) and crave the acceptance of no one...
> 
> Be happy folks!


Completely agree. At the end of the day, if you have a large enough group of people you will find commonalities in histories. People just react to their lives' events in different ways.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> Very impressive. Disregard these next questions if they are not comfortable. Just wondering if you cared to share your experience of how your life has changed since loosing your leg... Do you find every day activitities much harder?? How was it mentally when it first happened?? Do you find people look at you differently because of it?? ?


Thanks! 

No - I don't mind talking about my missing leg - I get asked to talk to some recent amputees who're just coming to terms with it...

There are def things I can't do, like kneel down and get up again as normal, and dance like no-one's watching :laugh:, and squats, and deadlifts - I'd split my socket! And I have to be careful of rough ground and catching my artificial foot as it swings through as then I come crashing down - all 270+ lbs of me which rather unnerves anyone present! I have very tough shoulders! :laugh: But you learn prescience and coping strategies (it makes sex interesting! :laugh

Actually your remaining leg has to do not twice as much work but about 2.5 times - and longs days can be very tiring... The force on a knee axle is greater than a on a 747's undercarriage bearings during landing and I wear them out regularly!

A very serious woman in a tweed suit and sensible shoes - and with a bun and moustache - approached me in bed a few weeks after my accident. "I've come to see you about your leg," she said pulling the screens round. "Oh, do you want me to take the cover and dressing off?" says I. "Oh! No!" she said. "How do you feel about... your...leg..?" "Who are you?" "I'm your counsellor..." "Get outa here! I did the most dangerous job in the world for years and could have been killed any time. I've only lost a leg. I'll be fine!" Exit disappointed lady...

Hope that kinda answers your question...

People think I'm drunk sometimes or clumsy coz I lurch around a bit, so I've found it's best to get stuff over with and show them my £4k carbon fibre high tech job at the earliest right moment. In summer I wear shorts and no cosmetic cover and look half android, which makes gawping people walk into trees and lampposts...:laugh:



> I am big into electronics. Wonder if I have heard of your company?? Do you distribute to other countries??


I never advertise personally - PM me if you want any info...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

RS2007 said:


> Definitely - and I think this thread has highlighted that while there are a lot of differences amongst us, its safe to say theyre are probably more similarities. I mean we prob suspected as much, but when you see some of it - probably just the tip of the iceberg really - its actually quite immense. But at the same time it makes perfect sense.
> 
> Having said that, it could be a dangerous (and i think incorrect) conclusion by a bystander on the outside to draw after reading this to say that we are bodybuilders because of certain problems in our past or defects in our personality when compared to a "normal" person - implying that there is something wrong with us, something that could be "cured"...
> 
> ...


Agreed - given my less than perfect upbringing, insecurities and all, I could just as easily been Jezza fodder :scared:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks alot for sharing Prodiver. I have much admiration and respect for you. I also admire your positive outlook, it is very inspirational. I would rep you again but i have to spread some around first. Thanks again:rockon:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> ...We are the result of an impossible to count number of experiences, learnings and inherited instinct - and a good dash of free will for good measure; however we have ended up doing this, we should be proud of who and what we are and have achieved (even if it just getting the ciurage to walk into the gym for the very first time) and crave the acceptance of no one...


Absolutely brilliant summary, RS! Thanks! :thumb:

I was trying to think of one - and you've achieved it. Some day I'll quote this if I may...

*Don't stop the stories coming in though people!*


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> *Don't stop the stories coming in though people!*


Yeah, definitely - keep em coming - very inspiring thread, I thought I was a total wierdo until I read just how nuts y'all are   

Of course I jest


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> Some day I'll quote this if I may...


As long as you sort my silly speeling mistooks fine by me sir! :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Agree with above. It's very funny how similar an apparantly completely different group of people can be.

Not queerer then folk as they say!!


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Awesome thread Prodiver...well deserved reps in order!

Made me think about why I got into bbing so much that i cant sleep...or maybe thats the pre-workout supps! lol!

Had to put down my story in black and white as not only is it letting all you guys know about me but its helped me get to know myself lol!

I must have bought my first sand filled dumbell set when I was 15..... I remember lugging them back from Argos was a workout itself. I think my main inspiration was arnie and sly like many others on here. Watching the training scenes in Rocky 4 got me so motivated to wanna be like him (and still does lol!!!) I'd also just started mixing with girls and thought that being skinny wasn't going to get me much attention.

After years of toying with weights at home I decided to take the plunge and join a local gym after my friend invited me up one day. I suppose I knew that throwing a few weights around at home every now and then was not getting me the results I desired. Since joining the gym a couple of years ago I think I've rarely missed a session. Going to the gym has kind of given my life a purpose and direction as before it I was doing nothing and going nowhere!

Shortly after joining the gym I got a new job. The first time I stepped into the office I clapped eyes on this gorgeous young lady. After getting to know her I found she liked guys with muscles and assumed I'd need some to stand any chance with her. The gym suddenly got a whole lot more serious! lol!

Fast forward a year and I'm two stone heavier and have a body resembling that of a man and not the skinny nerdy boy I was before! I split with my long term girlfriend and started going out with this girl. Wahey! I'm not the biggest of guys but at least I got the girl! That aside I still crave to be bigger even though I've acheived what I believe to be my goal at the time.

However, putting things down in black and white has made me question my goals. I believed my main goal was to 'get the good looking girl' however, even after several months of dating her I still strive to be bigger. You would think by now that I would have realised that you don't have to have muscles the size of arnie to get the good looking girls but deep down for some reason I think I do. I can't explain it. It's as if I'm trying to prove something to myself and others that with big muscles I will beome popular and part of the 'IT' crowd to which I was not in my younger years at school.

Thankyou for a great thread that has got me putting my life into a whoe new perspective!

:thumb:


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

I started the same, Around 15 with the argos dp weight set and thats where it stayed for a good 7-8 years

Never in the "it" crowd but then wasn't no geek either, i was just facinated with the bodies in flex ect and what i was seeing on the screen supprise Arnie, Sly, Van Dam ect but i must say the muscles from brussels was the bod i wanted but alas my frame could not pull this off, boo

I always looked at myself as ugly and having a horrid bod and thought i would never stand a chance with the girls.

I have been told by quite a lot of ladies i am a good looking fella but i still cant bring myself to believe it and even to this day at 33 years young i still dont feel good enough, but then this is what drives me on.

Bodybuilding has def helped me with my confidence, and my insecurities have just made me the kind great guy i am today:thumb:

And a lot of girls missed out thinking that i love myself for doing this, Guess they couldn't see past the cover..

I have competed a few times and hopefully will again in the future but with a new born on the way and a wonderful wife to help get through it ,This may have to slow down a tad, You have to have a good mix with this, life is to be lived and there is a lot more to it than eating and lifting heavy arrssee weights.lol

I started at 10st 8  and am now at 17st 5 after approx 7 years and have made some good mates along the way and will always stay in touch. just dont get involved with the goons in the gyms, but then you already know that or you should. :beer:

And yes i did brick it when i first walked in a gym, I think every one does but if i see new guys looking lost i always try and help them as i know how i felt.

:rockon:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

pecman said:


> I have been told by quite a lot of ladies i am a good looking fella but i still cant bring myself to believe it and even to this day at 33 years young i still dont feel good enough, but then this is what drives me on.


This seems to be a recurring theme....


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Beklet said:


> This seems to be a recurring theme....


Yes, Beklet. There certainly are a few recurring themes on this thread.

It's remarkable, because I'm not aware of them being spoken about so franky anywhere before. Extremely important and valuable!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> I'd just like to say how good it feels to read a thread where people are being supportive of each other and not ripping each other into little pieces or name calling. I think this thread has opened our eyes to what some of the other people have gone through in their lives , both those who have told their story and others who have reacted in generous and caring ways. Thanks guys!


I second that, GG. The bodybuilding fraternity is in the end more amazing than most people know! :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Awesome thread Prodiver...well deserved reps in order!
> 
> Made me think about why I got into bbing so much that i cant sleep...or maybe thats the pre-workout supps! lol!
> 
> ...


Thanks GGB! Another truly gratifying story. :thumb:


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Only just seen this thread.

I remenber seeing Arnie in his early films (pumping iron,treminator, conan) when I was a kid and thought now thats the way to look.

A few years on (17yrs) I had a really bad bike smash and was revived at the scene by a passing doctor (I would not be alive today if he haddent been ther) only to stop breathing on the way to the hospital.

When they got me to the hospital I was put on life surpport in a coma with a suspected fractured skull, they couldnt tell my perants wether I would make it or not.

After 8 days I came out of the coma and after acouple of weeks was back home though it took me about 2 years to fully recover from the head injury.

Whilst recovering at home I was on my own alot so I decided to start training in the garage to see how my body reacted, though being strong was more the goal than the size. 20 yrs on (38) I'm still training and loving it more than ever, it's more a way of life than a hoby and its great.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm just delighted, intrigued and humbled by the remarkable frankness of the posters on this thread. (Apologies to any I've not managed to comment on personally.)

The fact that bodybuilders invariably strive to be bigger goes to the heart of this thread. What is it about bodybuilders deep down that makes us strive to be bigger and more muscled and compare ourselves unashamedly with other blokes?

Pretty soon it's not about getting the girl - though thankfully that seems to happen more than common opinion would suggest!

I think it's something more primeval, instinctual and so real that just has to come out in some guys because of circumstances or sheer need.

It's about the need to find true basic, grounded masculinity in a world that has become concerned with superficial success and values and lost sight of fundamental individual worth.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

ZAXXXXX said:


> Only just seen this thread.
> 
> I remenber seeing Arnie in his early films (pumping iron,treminator, conan) when I was a kid and thought now thats the way to look.
> 
> ...


Nice one Z! Fellow biker, accident survivor and bodybuilder! :beer: I nearly didn't make it too!


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

got into to training after coming back from sea all bust up for the 3rd time !(commerical fisherman .just like the deadlist catch )

was fat and out of shape.. think it was the movie first blood that stuck in my mind, started training at home following some training cycle out of the newspaper... got the belly off and tone up joined a gym and trained with bodybuilders and got the bud big time

after six month swaped gyms and enterd my fisrt shoe 6 wks later got a 2nd in the first timers then done 6 or 7 u21 shows in a year.. been training ever since


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Yeah i got more than toned, dumped the slut and now have the best gf i could ever imagine  .


hahaha nice one mate, :beer: :beer: :rockon:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

i was always skinny as a kid (and would probably be skinny if i stopped training), i remember tying a brick to each end of my grannys broom handle ( i saw oor wullie doing it in his comic) and trying to look like arnie haha.

training has helped me in soo many ways, i suffer from ocd but the routine and solitude of training are a perfect aid for it (as well as prozac  ) i love just the feeling that noone is holding me back and that i am the only one who can help/hinder my progress. i have been training for a few years without a proper diet (i wasnt a big fan of food) but recently i have sorted out my diet (mainly thanks to threads on this forum and my little brother who is a chef) and i am seeing gains like i havent seen before.

i havent read all the replies in this thread but i did notice one that said bodybuilders are helpfull people, i would agree with that, i like to help people in the gym if they need it and have benefited from the expereience of other guys in my gym.

taking up this sport has to be the best thing i have ever done


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

For me it was the fact is was Stupidly overweight and i was sick of people calling me fat and truth be told it was getting me down and i HATED how i looked.

Since i Kid i loved watching bodybuilders and said id love to do it, but as much people do, i talked the talk rather than walk the walk.

The meaning of Gym for me was driving past it.

I watched as my weight went up and up and i got unfit so much somedays i would struggle for breath doing simple things.

In 2007 I decided enough was enough and i joined a Gym, I have not looked Back.

I have became so hooked it unreal. My life revolves around my Training and i eat and train like a Bodybuilder.

Im hoping next year to do a First Timer comp or should i say I WILL do a first timers comp.

To me i wish it done it years ago, but almost 2 years into my Training, I love it and there aint a Gym night goes past that i dont enjoy it.

Now i am So Conifdent in myself its unreal.

Now people walk up to me and say how good i look and ask me for advice to look like how i do, This itself keeps me Motivated and i now love helping Others.

Anything is Possible if you want it and for me Lots of Shiny Trophies sitting in my house is where i aim to get too.

Brad


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Prodiver said:


> The fact that bodybuilders invariably strive to be bigger goes to the heart of this thread. What is it about bodybuilders deep down that makes us strive to be bigger and more muscled and compare ourselves unashamedly with other blokes?
> 
> Pretty soon it's not about getting the girl - though thankfully that seems to happen more than common opinion would suggest!
> 
> ...


But some of us are female and don't want to be masculine..... :whistling:

Personally, I don't think the skinny waif look is at all natural on a woman. Curves are more feminine, muscular curves are very aesthetically pleasing on women and men.

It is, however, very difficult for women, with the current obsession with thinness, to openly admit to wanting to be bigger - you're seen as a complete freak...

Historically, women have been just as physical as men, but in different ways, therefore I think the idea that women sit around, look pretty and don't sweat to be a very strange one!

I want feminine curves but I want them to be more solid, and functional instead of lumpy :laugh:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Beklet said:


> But some of us are female and don't want to be masculine..... :whistling:


Hi! Yes Beklet - please don't think I was excluding or ignoring the ladies! 

I should have made it more clear - I always intended women bodybuilders to be included here as they - metaphorically - have balls to do what they do! :thumb:

Seeking true strong femininity surely parallels guys' search for masculinity...


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

I had my first encounter with weights when I was 9 in a shed of my parents friends in Avonmouth. Rob his name was he used have all the dockers train in his shed.

I remember just messing about afterall what does a 9 yr old know....except it felt good and remember being hellish sore the day after.

My first encounter with bodybuilding was when I was 14 I saw a competition which featured pairs and remembering the muscularity of the girl....I thought WOW I want to look like that.

I have always been athletic, being a gifted longtrack speedskater as a child but with a move from the Netherlands to the UK when I was 11 put an end to the skating. It devastated me. Tennis replaced the skating and it too became something of a passion from age 11 to 15...

At 15 is when I met my stepbrother's girlfriend who worked and trained in the local healthclub in the mid 80's. I remembered the BB competiton I had seen.....At her suggestion I went down to the local club and offered my services as a cleaner in return for free training, the owners bought the whole story and I started training. During that period of 15 to 19 I trained, never competed in bodybuilding but set three British records in powerlifting and then very STUPIDLY overnight I gave up training for man. Who in the space of 15 mnths made me very ill, a total mental wreck and messed with my head etc....this was 1989.

I tried to go back a couple of times....but truthfully did very little except qualify as a tennis coach in 2000 and succesfully taught 4-11 yr olds in schools for a year...then gave that up because my husband said I was being less than attentive. Again I did NOTHING for 5 years except have two more beautiful kids and got very fat.

In 2005 I re-entered a gym because of weight issues I weighed close to 14 stone (during my pregnancy with my son I gained 7.5 stone in 9 months and weighed 18 st) and lost 4 stone in about 2 years. The gym was the only way to deal with it. BUT without going into detail it took a great deal of courage to do so.

I was also at University and training helped keep the stress levels to a minimum.....after playing at bodybuilding for about two years I decided to get help from an experienced Pro bodybuilder and since December 2007 have been training under her guidance to compete next year...and realize a dream that I should have done in the 80's and 90's.

Throughout those years whilst not really in touch with bodybuilding it always remained one of those areas of my life that I wanted to revisit...glad I did. I have more discipline now than at any other time in my life, I have found my competitive spirit again and I am in better shape now than I have ever been. I have vowed never to give up the iron again.....I still want to be lifting when I am 94 :lol: and truly grow old disgracefully. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Lou


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

The female perspective given in this thread is awesome and I agree totally with the viewpoints given so far - but I'd hear more female bb'ers experiences!

As prodiver suggests perhaps it is the impression of strength (in all forms) we are chasing, but we do it in the same way whether male or female - ie building muscle, sculpting ourselves. Ignorant Joe public would assume then that women are chasing - and becoming - more masculine, but thats just nonsense - strong femininity just threatens the wider [male] public is all, and that leads to more victimisation of female bb'ers.

I'll be honest, first time I saw a "proper" female bb'er (Flex, I must have been 13) I was shocked, and couldn't see past the muscle - at first.

Now having been immersed in the sport for well over half my life, I have become accustomed, and gained the eye to see the femininity - the amplification of it even - in female bb'ers.

But I'd still like to understand more about what particularly drives a woman to start bb'ing, and in my opinion more importantly, to keep at it - given the much higher level of flak they are likely to get in all walks of life from "mortals" - even close family members in some cases.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Lou said:


> ...I have more discipline now than at any other time in my life, I have found my competitive spirit again and I am in better shape now than I have ever been. I have vowed never to give up the iron again.....I still want to be lifting when I am 94 :lol: *and truly grow old disgracefully*. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Lou


Another great story  Thanks Lou!

Grow old disgracefully? As I said somewhere else - it's the only way! :laugh:


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

This is an awsome thread, its created a real community feel with all the diverse, obscure and heart wrenching stories. I shall be adding my short un-interesting tale tommorow.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

RS2007 said:


> But I'd still like to understand more about what particularly drives a woman to start bb'ing, and in my opinion more importantly, to keep at it - given the much higher level of flak they are likely to get in all walks of life from "mortals" - even close family members in some cases.


As I pointed out in an earlier thread - I've always been seen as an oddity :laugh:

I was the only metalhead/goth at school for years, I wore 'funny' clothes (the whole 80s rock chick thing) - even now, I don't always look conventional (my previous avatar was of me with green dreadlocks )

I've been so used to getting funny looks and snide comments because of the way I look and what I do, it's like wter off a ducks back now. I no longer hear it.

A case in point: I used to work in Luton. One day, my boss and I were walking through town to get the train home. I had red dreadlocks and a mohawk. I wandered along, chatting away, and on the train back, my boss was saying he was astnished by the amount of people openly staring at me - I'd not even noticed :lol:

So that's how I keep going - I've long since stopped giving a flying fcuk what anyone else thinks :thumb:


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

i started trainin when my dad booked me on a skiin trip, and he basically said too me, that its paid for, and if i wasnt fit enough i would HATE it but if i was fit, then it would be the time of my life, because i was a lil fat bastard lol,

and he was right trained all year got fit, got in shape and i loved it now, i cant get enough of skiin haha :cool2:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I wouldn't say that Nibbsey. I think we have all found out that we actually have quite interesting stories to tell.

It's just crazy to me how different we all are, and yet how similar all of our stories are. I have become completely hooked on this thread, it has helped me feel quite a bit more involved in the whole board and a little bit more confident with talking on here generally, which can only be a good thing!!

As for female bodybuilders. I will admit I was always in the "urgh" crowd until i was watching WWE (again) one day and Chyna came out. I don't know why, but i found something instantly sexually appealing about her. I still don't know what it is or why, but I saw more femininity in her and more sex appeal than most of the other girls on TV (even if I do still prefer Trish Stratus).


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> The female perspective given in this thread is awesome and I agree totally with the viewpoints given so far - but I'd hear more female bb'ers experiences!
> 
> As prodiver suggests perhaps it is the impression of strength (in all forms) we are chasing, but we do it in the same way whether male or female - ie building muscle, sculpting ourselves. Ignorant Joe public would assume then that women are chasing - and becoming - more masculine, but thats just nonsense - strong femininity just threatens the wider [male] public is all, and that leads to more victimisation of female bb'ers.
> 
> ...


I like your expression 'strong femininity' I think it sums up why women bodybuild...you could say it is an extension of our particular brand of femininity.

Personally it is an expression of athletisism, feminity, and a different type of aesthetics to that being propounded by the fashionistas and to which the vast majority of the general public subscribe. It is wonderful to see women recoil when I say I would like to get to 14 stone....in other words I like going against the grain.

 :thumb:


----------



## dugger (Dec 14, 2008)

To be honest I started building while doing door work the reasons being

1. Deter trouble by looking bigger

2. Weight and strength made hitting people less necessary - I could man handle people instead of using my sklills as boxer.

3. Liked guys at gym


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Beklet said:


> people openly staring at me - I'd not even noticed :lol:


Can I ask a risque question - ignore if you want 

Being completely honest, did you really not notice? I ask because I wonder if this is part of the whole thing too. Becasue being completely honest myself, when in condition, all viens and lines, I'll deliberately flaunt a wee bit and love it when people are disgusted/stare - but a lot of times, if asked, I'll say I didn't notice... just being completely honest here, makes me feel quit shallow to admit that actually. Hey, nobody is perfect , I'll keep working on it though 



Beklet said:


> So that's how I keep going - I've long since stopped giving a flying fcuk what anyone else thinks :thumb:


Yep, I am the same - but as above, still like to cause a certain reaction - kids are the best in shops, Ive had them openly pointing and saying "mum, look" - cue mum all embarrased trying to kid on I'm invisible   

And I am small!!! I'd wonder what it must be like for some of the bigger guys, must be hilarious!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

RS2007 said:


> Can I ask a risque question - ignore if you want
> 
> Being completely honest, did you really not notice? I ask because I wonder if this is part of the whole thing too. Becasue being completely honest myself, when in condition, all viens and lines, I'll deliberately flaunt a wee bit and love it when people are disgusted/stare - but a lot of times, if asked, I'll say I didn't notice... just being completely honest here, makes me feel quit shallow to admit that actually. Hey, nobody is perfect , I'll keep working on it though
> 
> ...


I really didn't notice. I was walking from work to the railway station. I'd had the extensions in for weeks, so had ceased to feel self conscious. When I first get them in, I feel a bit awkward, but I'd forgotten they were there.

If I'm in a strange situation, I DO feel self conscious. I went to the Brits in Oct - my first BB show, and though I grew up in Notts, and feel quite comfortable wandering around there in all manner of get up, but I'd never been at close quarters with a bodybuilding crowd, and had just had my green dreads put in for my holiday - there was no way I could hide, and as a shy person, I found it nerve wracking!!!! :laugh:

If I'm all done up and tarted up, I get a mixture of attention - generally good from mates and pub regulars but really nasty stuff from random chavs....it's a double edged sword!!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Lou said:


> I like your expression 'strong femininity' I think it sums up why women bodybuild...you could say it is an extension of our particular brand of femininity.
> 
> Personally it is an expression of athletisism, feminity, and a different type of aesthetics to that being propounded by the fashionistas and to which the vast majority of the general public subscribe. It is wonderful to see women recoil when I say I would like to get to 14 stone....in other words I like going against the grain.
> 
> :thumb:


"brand" of femininity - I think that summarises it nicely.

We (the greater public) have been spoon fed only a limited few versions of what a woman is supposed to look like - skinny and boney, voluptious with large boobs are just two that spring to mind - but strong independant or muscular have never been properly portrayed... quite pathetic IMO.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> ...being completely honest myself, when in condition, all viens and lines, I'll deliberately flaunt a wee bit and love it when people are disgusted/stare... still like to cause a certain reaction...
> 
> And I am small!!! I'd wonder what it must be like for some of the bigger guys, must be hilarious!


See, RS, I think that like most competitive bodybuilders you're a bit of an exhibitionist and an actor at heart.

This comes back to the primeval need to discover, exhibit and compare real masculinity. Great stuff! :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Beklet said:


> I really didn't notice. I was walking from work to the railway station. I'd had the extensions in for weeks, so had ceased to feel self conscious. When I first get them in, I feel a bit awkward, but I'd forgotten they were there.


No problem, just thought I'd ask!



Beklet said:


> If I'm in a strange situation, I DO feel self conscious. I went to the Brits in Oct - my first BB show, and though I grew up in Notts, and feel quite comfortable wandering around there in all manner of get up, but I'd never been at close quarters with a bodybuilding crowd, and had just had my green dreads put in for my holiday - there was no way I could hide, and as a shy person, I found it nerve wracking!!!! :laugh:


This is an interesting one when I compare it to myself. I HATE crowds, cant function right in groups, and openly admit to being an awkward, shuffling, bumbling eejit!!!

EXCEPT at bodybuilding shows??? Well, I find it wierd, I love wandering about and just talking to folks at random, cant quite understand it - only time I have ever felt comfortable in any large group of people. Hey, I'm just an oddity 



Beklet said:


> If I'm all done up and tarted up, I get a mixture of attention - generally good from mates and pub regulars but really nasty stuff from random chavs....it's a double edged sword!!!


I think that is going to be the same with anyone who pushes any aspect of their personality toward an extreme, away from what is accepted as "normal" - you dissolve your margin for being accepted by all, and invoke much more of a love em' or hate em reaction in people seeing you for the first time... Ive definitely experienced this too, especially when in contest condition.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> See, RS, I think that like most competitive bodybuilders you're a bit of an exhibitionist and an actor at heart.
> 
> This comes back to the primeval need to discover, exhibit and compare real masculinity. Great stuff! :thumb:


First off, sorry Patrick for Hi-Jacking your thread the last page or so - I just don't think we seen enough of the female perspective just yet - and due to the stigma they currently get, the stories/viewpoints are potentially far deeper than the guys...

But as for your statement above, I think I would have to agree. Dont get me wrong, I am subtle about it, but got to admit you are probably on to something in terms of they way I am, and what I see in other bodybuilder friends.

Is it shallow? I don't know? I feel as though I should apologise to a certain extent for being this way?

But then again, think of guys and gals who have never lifted a wieght in their life, but go out on a weekend clubbing/on the pull - is that not pretty much the same thing - exibiting, acting (making themselves out more than they are?), but to a possibly more insidious level? :confused1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Maybe it is just because you "belong" RS?

I find I am very nervous, almost smothered in a crowd. Until i drank and then I was the life and soul and centre of attention!! Since I have started working out, I have found that I have become the centre of attention without the need for my crutch. I have to say, I love it!!!

i think though that I have yet to find that environment where I am completely at ease to talk to strangers, it's just not my personality. Although I have never been to a BB show before, so who knows!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> First off, sorry Patrick for Hi-Jacking your thread the last page or so - I just don't think we seen enough of the female perspective just yet - and due to the stigma they currently get, the stories/viewpoints are potentially far deeper than the guys...


NO! - no apology necessary - it's great to have the ladies' opinions and comments on them! :thumb:



> ...Is it shallow? I don't know? I feel as though I should apologise to a certain extent for being this way?
> 
> But then again, think of guys and gals who have never lifted a wieght in their life, but go out on a weekend clubbing/on the pull - is that not pretty much the same thing - exibiting, acting (making themselves out more than they are?), but to a possibly more insidious level? :confused1:


I don't think it's shallow at all - it's about grabbing and savouring reality: being uninhibited at a show, virtually naked much of the time, and getting admired in the crowd is to be totally vulnerable and honest, yet to survive and overcome... It's REAL food for the SOUL!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

It would be interesting to categorise the answers in this thread (some of the longest i have seen) on why people started bodybuilding and look at the results.


----------



## tms1978 (Jun 8, 2008)

I've always wanted to be big for a couple of reasons, one is a defense thing, in that i feel people will leave me alone if i'm MASSIVE (lol) also links to seeing size as a power think, biggest lion is king!

but the thing i really love is that this lifestyle is so fcuking hard, everyone would love to be in shape, have big arms or whatever but they are lazy and can't do it, we eat when we are full, we train when we'd rather be resting we go around aching all the time, we cant get goddam jeans that fit right (lol) but we keep going cos we cant stop,cant give up on the journey that ultimately can never be finished, anyway, i've rambled a bit there, sorry.


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

> I've always wanted to be big for a couple of reasons, one is a defense thing, in that i feel people will leave me alone if i'm MASSIVE (lol) also links to seeing size as a power think, biggest lion is king!
> 
> but the thing i really love is that this lifestyle is so fcuking hard, everyone would love to be in shape, have big arms or whatever but they are lazy and can't do it, we eat when we are full, we train when we'd rather be resting we go around aching all the time, we cant get goddam jeans that fit right (lol) but we keep going cos we cant stop,cant give up on the journey that ultimately can never be finished, anyway, i've rambled a bit there, sorry


Good post mate, I know exactly what you mean with all of that.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

tms1978 said:


> I've always wanted to be big for a couple of reasons, one is a defense thing, in that i feel people will leave me alone if i'm MASSIVE (lol) also links to seeing size as a power think, biggest lion is king!
> 
> but the thing i really love is that this lifestyle is so fcuking hard, everyone would love to be in shape, have big arms or whatever but they are lazy and can't do it, *we eat when we are full, we train when we'd rather be resting we go around aching all the time, we cant get goddam jeans that fit right* (lol) but we keep going cos we cant stop,cant give up on the journey that ultimately can never be finished, anyway, i've rambled a bit there, sorry.


No - nicely and succinctly put, tms! And you brought up aspects we all experience but which are rarely mentioned! :beer:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> "brand" of femininity - I think that summarises it nicely.
> 
> We (the greater public) have been spoon fed only a limited few versions of what a woman is supposed to look like - skinny and boney, voluptious with large boobs are just two that spring to mind - but strong independant or muscular have never been properly portrayed... quite pathetic IMO.


This was my argument on a thread on another board but the guys just didn't get it.....

Through relentless media bombardment each one of us is being moulded into hapless drones unable to see past the glossy pages of a style magazine without being told what to wear, what is hot and what is not, the latest hair styles, make-up products, clothing that only the skinniest of waifs would fit into, and that this look and that style has to be your aspiration because without any of these things you would not fit in with the 'in crowd' and they wouldn't sell 'product'.....we end up with a society of under nourished teens and twenty/thirty somethings trying to achieve something that is just not realistic.

At least with bodybuilding you wear your looks and no amount of 'style product' is needed to enhance that.

Lou


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lou said:


> This was my argument on a thread on another board but the guys just didn't get it.....
> 
> Through relentless media bombardment each one of us is being moulded into hapless drones unable to see past the glossy pages of a style magazine without being told what to wear, what is hot and what is not, the latest hair styles, make-up products, clothing that only the skinniest of waifs would fit into, and that this look and that style has to be your aspiration because without any of these things you would not fit in with the 'in crowd' and they wouldn't sell 'product'.....we end up with a society of under nourished teens and twenty/thirty somethings trying to achieve something that is just not realistic.
> 
> ...


Thats bit I like, everybody is spending a fortune on designer clothes to look good, People who train can wear a £1 tshirt from the market and stil look 1000 times better and get more attention


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Lou said:


> At least with bodybuilding *you wear your looks* and no amount of 'style product' is needed to enhance that.
> 
> Lou


Absolutely! What you see is what you get...


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Thats bit I like, everybody is spending a fortune on designer clothes to look good, People who train can wear a £1 tshirt from the market and stil look 1000 times better and get more attention


OK Joe - please tell us - seriously - about the attention you get - out and about during the day, and also in pubs and clubs, from family and friends, and from business clients.

What should we make of this attention? Is there more envy there than people admit?


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

Started as was bullied at school, as i have a ultra rate illness my hair was pretty patchy, ever since then i kinda hated people for bullying, met them the other week, now im a total skinhead, and as ive started kickboxing they wont even look at me wrong, its really weird how jsut training that bit makes them think about what to say, im not the biggest lad at all im far from it, im pretty runty to be honest, at 5ft8ish and 122lbs. kids can be really cruel though.

thats the main reason.

2nd reason attention from the women i guess (sad i know)

3rd reason. for my self


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

w3lly said:


> Started as was bullied at school, as i have a ultra rate illness my hair was pretty patchy, ever since then i kinda hated people for bullying, met them the other week, now im a total skinhead, and as ive started kickboxing they wont even look at me wrong, its really weird how jsut training that bit makes them think about what to say, im not the biggest lad at all im far from it, im pretty runty to be honest, at 5ft8ish and 122lbs. kids can be really cruel though.
> 
> thats the main reason.
> 
> ...


3 perfectly good reasons - and not sad at all. Many of the posts on this thread echo exactly the same reasons...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lou said:


> This was my argument on a thread on another board but the guys just didn't get it.....
> 
> Through relentless media bombardment each one of us is being moulded into hapless drones unable to see past the glossy pages of a style magazine without being told what to wear, what is hot and what is not, the latest hair styles, make-up products, clothing that only the skinniest of waifs would fit into, and that this look and that style has to be your aspiration because without any of these things you would not fit in with the 'in crowd' and they wouldn't sell 'product'.....we end up with a society of under nourished teens and twenty/thirty somethings trying to achieve something that is just not realistic.
> 
> ...


Absolutely! I hate being told what to do - I have a real rebellious streak - maybe that's why I do this - to stick two fingers up at the sheep :laugh:



jw007 said:


> Thats bit I like, everybody is spending a fortune on designer clothes to look good, People who train can wear a £1 tshirt from the market and stil look 1000 times better and get more attention


True enough - how many people do you see on TV and in magazines wearing such and such designer label, and they still look a total fright? :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

w3lly said:


> 3rd reason. for my self


That's my primary reason. This is something I have complete control over and depends solely on my efforts. The fact that I am stronger and look better than some slob in McDonald's is a happy side-effect.

(I'm still a fat bloke, but I'm a strong fat bloke)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have to say, I had many reasons for starting, but doing it for myself is definately the reason now. I look on my body with pride now instead of disgust. I am still overweight (in my eyes) but I know with just a little more cardio and effort I can change that. It's that kind of control, or realising that I can have that kind of control of my body which really makes me tick now.

I also have to say that I (as mentioned before) am very fond of the new community I am becoming a member of. I think a "normal" person could not help to have there eyes opened reading this thread to the fact that we are not all Box heads (as I was reffered to yesterday!), there is a lot more to it.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh, and you're not bloody fat Darren!!!!!

You're functional!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> ...we are not all Box heads (as I was reffered to yesterday!), there is a lot more to it.


I love that! Don't think I'd mind being called a box head at all! :laugh: :thumb: (Even though/because I'm not!)


----------



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

I played rugby in my teenage years and reached a high level; was selected for youth academies at two Premiership clubs and trained with the Under-19s academy during the summer at 17. Then I had the worst run of injuries, which still come back to this day, and just could not go 4 weeks without an injury. Accepted that I would never play again and needed something to drive and challenge me. Went to a body-building gym and loved it, now it is part of me and it always will be!

I think I am viewed as the most boring student at my uni because I dont want to get wrecked all the time, never has been me and never will be!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> I love that! Don't think I'd mind being called a box head at all! :laugh: :thumb: (Even though/because I'm not!)


I wouldn't care other than i am probably one of the smallest gym users I know!!!

It's the same guy who is currently circulating to the ship that I must be on steroids because of my size! The ignorance of some people is astounding! :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Oh, and you're not bloody fat Darren!!!!!
> 
> You're functional!


Bugger am I not fat. I refer you to my journal photos: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/34961-darrens-journal-19.html#post593246


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

It seems alot of us fell into lifting the same way.

As a kid i was always fasinated by the strongest and fastest, i think because im an extreamist and love to be the best i can be. I loved arnie and the mighty thor they were my idols. and at 15 i finally decided that i would get a weights set for my birthday. It was a basic bench from argos with a hundred and ten pounds of weight and a couple of odds and sods such as an eazy bar, adjustable dumbells and bullworker etc. I played around with what i had for a couple of years never really taking it seriously untill i was 19 and joined a golds gym, i started to learn all i could about bodybuilding and nutrition and all that goes with it. It took me about three years to realise the fact i was more interested in strength training rather than training for cuts and bb competition so i slowly moved into a powerlifting/bodybuilding hybrid and trained hard until i became ill in 2003 and had to go through 5 lots of major surgery to correct the illness 2 and a half years and a hell of a hard time later im well on my way to recovering all that i had lost.

Thats my story so far.

Has it helped in life? yes i think so, its given me something that i honestly want to educate myself on, its given my self confidence and sort of a porpose in life, its something i really love and never become tired of.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Ironhorse said:


> It seems alot of us fell into lifting the same way.
> 
> As a kid i was always fasinated by the strongest and fastest, i think because im an extreamist and love to be the best i can be. I loved arnie and the mighty thor they were my idols. and at 15 i finally decided that i would get a weights set for my birthday. It was a basic bench from argos with a hundred and ten pounds of weight and a couple of odds and sods such as an eazy bar, adjustable dumbells and bullworker etc. I played around with what i had for a couple of years never really taking it seriously untill i was 19 and joined a golds gym, i started to learn all i could about bodybuilding and nutrition and all that goes with it. It took me about three years to realise the fact i was more interested in strength training rather than training for cuts and bb competition so i slowly moved into a powerlifting/bodybuilding hybrid and trained hard until i became ill in 2003 and had to go through 5 lots of major surgery to correct the illness 2 and a half years and a hell of a hard time later im well on my way to recovering all that i had lost.
> 
> ...


Yes, one of the recurring themes - and another success story, Ironhorse :thumb:

God! I'd forgotten about the Bullworker I had at about 18 - did some sterling service! And I've found I still have it! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Interesting!
> 
> Any pics of you in movie action?
> 
> And also pics of your results so far?


the last film I was in was called underground, and there are some others pottering about but only had bit parts in them. Pics, should stick some up really. I'm 5'9'', 34'' waist and weigh 94 kg at the mo. I'll get some done so I can actually chart progress I think! this is a good thread pro-diver. All osrts of interesting stuff on here.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah guys, keep the great stories coming in. Great thread, lets keep it up!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

^^^ Thanks Chris - yes it'd be great if more people posted - especially those who compete...

I'm trying to take a bit of a back seat and just let the stories roll in - but others' comments and observations on posts are really welcome...


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

following a pm pordiver asked me to post this reply to his quaestion:

I have always been very good at sport and given my life to the sport that I choose.

When i played rugby i was a perfectionist with kicking out of hand, and practiced hours every day. I like seeing myself improve, and I enjoy people witnessing it but i dont get additional benefit from being told. Although like anyone, it is always nice to know people noticing. I know myself when I am improving or doing well and that is what i put the work in for, self satisfaction. The exception to this like any competitive bber will know is at the end of the diet and you need someone with their head on straight telling you if you are ok and on track, as the body dismorphia kicks in you just see a pile of sh!t!!!

Having lost my rugby, watching my friend compete made me realise that there was a way to take seeking perfection to another level in bodybuilding, as well as being a sport where you can always get better, no matter how good you become. Also I like knowing that there is only one person in control and one person to blame if things go wrong, yourself. Although I was a good team player I resented losing from other people's errors if they were down to lack of effort or concentration. I am massively self confident and head strong and there is nothing I don't believe I could achieve if it was purely down to hard work and determination, without the external factors that are unavoidable. I know this and I make no bones about it but anyone who knows me also knows that I always deliver on what I say I'll do, and I have never let myself down or anyone supporting me with anything sport related.

I have very strong values and have a lot of respect for ppl who constantly seek to improve themselves in any area of life not just sport or bodybuilding. However bodybuilding in particular demonstrates personal characteristics that I hold in high regard, determination, work ethic, personal sacrifice, dedication etc. I respect people who are the best at whatever they do and I have no problem with these people being 'arrogant' as often it is a case of self assurance being misunderstood. Aside from this if you are good i believe hard work is what will have developed your quality and therefore you have earned the right to be as confident as you like, as long as you are prepared to step up t the plate when it is asked of you.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Great post Miles - thanks! :thumb:


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

when I was young I always was very active and I would say my body was lean but I always felt skinny and then I saw the incredible hulk with Lou Ferrigno and I wanted a body just like that.....but nothing happened for many years until I got into my teens, then I used to see a couple of blokes down our street who were monsters, they trained in a garage and they were huge...

I wanted to get a body like them... so I purchased my own weights and decided this is what I wanted a muscular bod...

but I eventually out grew my home weights and went to a proper gym...it was a decent totally hardcore gym and the lads that trained in that garage trained there..

everyone was huge and I mean HUGE... there was a good selection of competitive bodybuilders...

there was a current MR Britain training there....

and at first I was so nervous ... but as you went more they realised you were serious and many of the decent guys helped you with technique on some of the exercises... and after 3 months I went to my first show...just to watch it was unreal..

and I have been training now for about 15 yrs through thick and thin

it's a way of life for me now...I have had setbacks like car accidents or broken bones but I just get back on if I get a setback...

but I still feel SKINNY...eventhough I weigh over 17st....but thats what keeps me going to steadily improve..


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Another great story with familiar themes - thanks musclemorpheus (good name btw!) 

Can you maybe explain why - like most of us - you want a huge bod? What is it about having a huge bod that is so irresistible for us? Why do we admire them..?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I notice that the title is "Why did you *have to* become a bodybuilder?" (emphasis added).

As I say, I'm no BBer nor will ever be; but I don't think it was ever a case of "having to" - it was more a case of wanting to.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It was in refference to an old diving phrase I think. Prodiver mentioned it in an earlier post.


----------



## NickM (Nov 25, 2008)

I dont compete in bodybuilding, but was a pro kickboxer and unliscensed boxer. However I started with weights and now only bodybuild. I was born with a large frame and only seamed to get attention becuase of my size and strength at school. i was 15 stone and 6 ft tall at 12 years old (also shaving). The more astounded kids were, the more i prized having attributes like strength and size. i honestly thought i was the biggest kid for my age in the world. I then watched the jean claude vanne damme film bloodsport and realised then that i wanted that body and those skills. I was naturally flexible and took to kickboxing like a duck to water.....I then used to be hounded by kids at school to flying spin kick cans off students heads and **** out of their mouths and again was praised for it. Funny thing is i stopped lifting for a year or so and started to look and feel normal. i never realised what that felt like and missed it truley. now i just lift weights and tell everyone i just do it for strength and fitness, but in truth i know i like the attention and like to feel different almost superhuman....vanity...well maybe? and identity? well maybe as well, but I know being big, strong and handy is somehting that just goes with who i am and id feel like a nothing without it


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

NickM said:


> ...I know being big, strong and handy is somehting that just goes with who i am and id feel like a nothing without it


Another interesting post - and honest! Thanks Nick! :thumb:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Because I'm fat and I need to go and beat a lot of people up. :lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Pithead said:


> Because I'm fat and I need to go and beat a lot of people up. :lol:


There's brutal honesty for ya! :laugh:


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

There's a thread running through these answers. I noticed from teaching martial arts for over 10 years, that there are certain 'types' of students. These students learn differently, apply themselves with real fervour, and gain results which are far and above what the other students are achieving. I think that you see these types of people in body building, and there are lots of things that motivate them.

fundamentally, I believe that there are many 'Alpha' males involved with body building. These males may not have been alpha physically, but I think almost certainly mentally, and bodybuilding allows them to realise their physical element of the Alpha. Funnily enough, the mental requirement to reach that level is incredibly difficult to nail down, and most people fall a few hurdles into the race. But that's why they aren't alpha, and the people that succeed demonstrate their superiority through incredibly hard work, yielding superior physiques which quite literally causes hostility in most threatened males immediately. This is a very good sign, and a sign that what you are doing is working well. I think that there are also people who enjoy the order and system required for body building, but this will go hand in hand with success in the workplace and normally with the opposite sex too. The females who often like big men, will be the females who appreciate a protector and guardian - the typical Alpha. I also think that a lot of people get pleasantly surprised when talking with body builders, because they expect arrogant ****holes and receive only polite intelligence. There's a confident surety that goes hand in hand with being physically capable, and that is the real alpha, not the ones that involve themselves with posturing, shouting and fighting etc.

As for the female element of body building, I think that has to be explained by the females, simply because I come from the other side and mind reading aint on my list of skills obtained unfortunately


----------



## tms1978 (Jun 8, 2008)

i agree that its about being the alpha male, or wanting to be. I know that i certainly feel that most potential threats think twice before messing with me because of my appearance, which is exactly what i want, as bruce lee said "its de art of fiding, widout fiding" lol


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Xtrainer said:


> There's a thread running through these answers. I noticed from teaching martial arts for over 10 years, that there are certain 'types' of students. These students learn differently, apply themselves with real fervour, and gain results which are far and above what the other students are achieving. I think that you see these types of people in body building, and there are lots of things that motivate them.
> 
> fundamentally, I believe that there are many 'Alpha' males involved with body building. These males may not have been alpha physically, but I think almost certainly mentally, and bodybuilding allows them to realise their physical element of the Alpha. Funnily enough, the mental requirement to reach that level is incredibly difficult to nail down, and most people fall a few hurdles into the race. But that's why they aren't alpha, and the people that succeed demonstrate their superiority through incredibly hard work, yielding superior physiques which quite literally causes hostility in most threatened males immediately. This is a very good sign, and a sign that what you are doing is working well. I think that there are also people who enjoy the order and system required for body building, but this will go hand in hand with success in the workplace and normally with the opposite sex too. The females who often like big men, will be the females who appreciate a protector and guardian - the typical Alpha. I also think that a lot of people get pleasantly surprised when talking with body builders, because they expect arrogant ****holes and receive only polite intelligence. There's a confident surety that goes hand in hand with being physically capable, and that is the real alpha, not the ones that involve themselves with posturing, shouting and fighting etc.
> 
> As for the female element of body building, I think that has to be explained by the females, simply because I come from the other side and mind reading aint on my list of skills obtained unfortunately


Thanks, Xtrainer - brilliantly put. This is getting to the real heart of the matter... :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> i might bring a slightly different slant on why i decided or really had it thrust upon me,
> 
> Where im from in holland strongman is very big and that means suvival of the strongest, these were usually the biggest guys in town, even the bodybuilders showed so much respect, and powerlifters alike.
> 
> ...


Again - honest and revealing... Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> I do bodybuilding because of the way it makes me feel and look. Its as simple as that really. It takes a lot of hard work to look good at my age (53). I want to stay in good shape and feel great for the rest of my life.
> 
> I am immortal till proved otherwise.


And again - staightforward honesty - thanks GG!


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

I have always desired a healthy body since my adolescence as I was (I am still a work in progress  ) very thin, scrawny ......I liked the idea of gymming but never got the environment or opportunity..then when I joined college I contracted jaundice and lost tremendous weight (I was 45 kg and my height is 5'5") and then during my freshmen year a college mate of mine passed a nasty comment during a heated argument about my physique ....well that was then I decided that I would do something about it but college time was hectic and I couldn't manage till my junior year summer ..during which I joined college gym ..at that time I didn't have any knowledge forget about nutrition and other stuff ..I didn't know routine, muscle structure and corresponding exercises but I got hitched to it and I was determined to do whatever ...I scourged through internet (thanks to the excellent infrastructure of my college), I joined local gym outside the college where I met people with whom I got to learn little bit but eventually most of my (little) knowledge can be attributed to forum like these and you guys ....and now after completing college bodybuilding has become my passion it's been nearly three years since I started and I am still learning every day ...I still have to do lot ..lean about nutrition, gain more knowledge ....but what started as a ****ed off reaction to a comment has now graduated to another level... today bodybuilding is a part of my life ..it has a therapeutic effect on me ..it is one of the few important things of my life that I know to find solace in, even if everything around me is going wrong ....

I am bit afraid now because currently my job is great and I can manage time for my this passion but soon I am going for my graduate studies and want to pursue doctoral studies further and I wonder sometimes whether I will be able to continue my passion ....

bodybuilding is the only physical activity I think I am good at. I mean I am not good in any other sports unlike my friends and cousins .....I hope every thing turns out fine ....

I know this reply is too long and may be out of sync but I just got emotional when I saw this thread ...lots of memories of time when I started sprang up...today my college mates freak but when they see me, not that I have achieve great progress like you guys but if you had seen me my three years ago version you would freak out too..

Finally I thank this forum...all you guys (some of them who are very active and knowledgeable) for all the information and help ..I know I am not one of the active contributors here ...but I hope to be in future


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Don't worry about too long mate, thats what this thread is for.

It has become a great place to air views and feelings, once again another great story with similar underlying motives as others.

I have to say Dutch that your post was a fantastic one as well and after having spent alot of time working with the Dutch and in Holland I can totally appreciate where you are coming from. Sometimes you are just born into these things!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

ragahav said:


> I have always desired a healthy body since my adolescence as I was (I am still a work in progress  ) very thin, scrawny ......I liked the idea of gymming but never got the environment or opportunity..then when I joined college I contracted jaundice and lost tremendous weight (I was 45 kg and my height is 5'5") and then during my freshmen year a college mate of mine passed a nasty comment during a heated argument about my physique ....well that was then I decided that I would do something about it but college time was hectic and I couldn't manage till my junior year summer ..during which I joined college gym ..at that time I didn't have any knowledge forget about nutrition and other stuff ..I didn't know routine, muscle structure and corresponding exercises but I got hitched to it and I was determined to do whatever ...I scourged through internet (thanks to the excellent infrastructure of my college), I joined local gym outside the college where I met people with whom I got to learn little bit but eventually most of my (little) knowledge can be attributed to forum like these and you guys ....and now after completing college bodybuilding has become my passion it's been nearly three years since I started and I am still learning every day ...I still have to do lot ..lean about nutrition, gain more knowledge ....but what started as a ****ed off reaction to a comment has now graduated to another level... today bodybuilding is a part of my life ..it has a therapeutic effect on me ..it is one of the few important things of my life that I know to find solace in, even if everything around me is going wrong ....
> 
> I am bit afraid now because currently my job is great and I can manage time for my this passion but soon I am going for my graduate studies and want to pursue doctoral studies further and I wonder sometimes whether I will be able to continue my passion ....
> 
> ...


Your reply isn't too long at all, ragahav. And yet another story with a common thread - thanks! :thumb:


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

> Don't worry about too long mate, thats what this thread is for.
> 
> It has become a great place to air views and feelings, once again another great story with similar underlying motives as others.
> 
> I have to say Dutch that your post was a fantastic one as well and after having spent alot of time working with the Dutch and in Holland I can totally appreciate where you are coming from. Sometimes you are just born into these things!


thanks ...



> Your reply isn't too long at all, ragahav. And yet another story with a common thread - thanks!


thanks ..........


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

ragahav said:


> I have always desired a healthy body since my adolescence as I was (I am still a work in progress  ) very thin, scrawny ......I liked the idea of gymming but never got the environment or opportunity..then when I joined college I contracted jaundice and lost tremendous weight (I was 45 kg and my height is 5'5") and then during my freshmen year a college mate of mine passed a nasty comment during a heated argument about my physique ....well that was then I decided that I would do something about it but college time was hectic and I couldn't manage till my junior year summer ..during which I joined college gym ..at that time I didn't have any knowledge forget about nutrition and other stuff ..I didn't know routine, muscle structure and corresponding exercises but I got hitched to it and I was determined to do whatever ...I scourged through internet (thanks to the excellent infrastructure of my college), I joined local gym outside the college where I met people with whom I got to learn little bit but eventually most of my (little) knowledge can be attributed to forum like these and you guys ....and now after completing college bodybuilding has become my passion it's been nearly three years since I started and I am still learning every day ...I still have to do lot ..lean about nutrition, gain more knowledge ....but what started as a ****ed off reaction to a comment has now graduated to another level... today bodybuilding is a part of my life ..it has a therapeutic effect on me ..it is one of the few important things of my life that I know to find solace in, even if everything around me is going wrong ....
> 
> I am bit afraid now because currently my job is great and I can manage time for my this passion but soon I am going for my graduate studies and want to pursue doctoral studies further and I wonder sometimes whether I will be able to continue my passion ....
> 
> ...


If you think about stories like these, they relate to the verbalistaion or physicalisation of superiority over the person involved. Essentially they are the oldest part of masculinity, and the comments or actions affect your status or percieved status.

in this case your percieved status was affected, and it was obviously upon your mind previously. You then decided that you were not happy with that status and wanted to do something about it (this is the mental Alpha part). Most people will simply ignore/acquiesce these comments/actions as they accept their status both socially and at work. So you then begin to apply yourself, and basically you will spned years hardening your alpha physical and mental charactersistics while you climb the status ladder. It's very fulfilling and a difficult journey, but I would say most of us are on it :beer:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

^^^ :thumb: :beer:


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

> If you think about stories like these, they relate to the verbalistaion or physicalisation of superiority over the person involved. Essentially they are the oldest part of masculinity, and the comments or actions affect your status or percieved status.
> 
> in this case your percieved status was affected, and it was obviously upon your mind previously. You then decided that you were not happy with that status and wanted to do something about it (this is the mental Alpha part). Most people will simply ignore/acquiesce these comments/actions as they accept their status both socially and at work. So you then begin to apply yourself, and basically you will spned years hardening your alpha physical and mental charactersistics while you climb the status ladder. It's very fulfilling and a difficult journey, but I would say most of us are on it


well the anthropological analysis is fine ....but I would also like to add that even if that guy had not commented still I would have ended up in gym because as you said it was always in the back of my mind. however I do think that the incident does motivate me to work relentlessly with my routine .there are days when I see myself in mirror and I am unsatisfied because I found naturally built guys around me, who are bigger than me though not very muscular ..or sometimes I am just not feeling upto it ..I just rewind

To add my own two cents to the analysis I think subconsciously every one of us has a deeper sense and consciousness about their physique and it affects their perception of many things ....even though I have seen many people saying that they don't care they are fat or thin ..but I have observed that they do tend to behave in certain which they won't do otherwise .....now some people may or tend to make effort to do something about their physique ...others may simply take comfort in their seemingly don't care attitude.....


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

> If you think about stories like these, they relate to the verbalistaion or physicalisation of superiority over the person involved. Essentially they are the oldest part of masculinity, and the comments or actions affect your status or percieved status.
> 
> in this case your percieved status was affected, and it was obviously upon your mind previously. You then decided that you were not happy with that status and wanted to do something about it (this is the mental Alpha part). Most people will simply ignore/acquiesce these comments/actions as they accept their status both socially and at work. So you then begin to apply yourself, and basically you will spned years hardening your alpha physical and mental charactersistics while you climb the status ladder. It's very fulfilling and a difficult journey, but I would say most of us are on it


well the anthropological analysis is fine ....but I would also like to add that even if that guy had not commented still I would have ended up in gym because as you said it was always in the back of my mind. however I do think that the incident does motivate me to work relentlessly with my routine .there are days when I see myself in mirror and I am unsatisfied because I found naturally built guys around me, who are bigger than me though not very muscular ..or sometimes I am just not feeling upto it ..I just rewind

To add my own two cents to the analysis I think subconsciously every one of us has a deeper sense and consciousness about their physique and it affects their perception of many things ....even though I have seen many people saying that they don't care they are fat or thin ..but I have observed that they do tend to behave in certain which they won't do otherwise .....now some people may or tend to make effort to do something about their physique ...others may simply take comfort in their seemingly don't care attitude.....


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Bumpity bump bump for more stories!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

May aswell expand on my reasons.

As a young teenager I was bullied by a bunch of bastards for being a bit on the chubby side (those people are now buried at the otley chevin) and I began to look into dieting and getting fit. I started running at around the age of 14 and lost 2 stone within a year and felt full of confidence, the bullying stopped and I started getting attention from the females  I kept fit and played rugby until the age of 16 when I started learning about weight training and how to construct a diet to gain weight and looked at different routines. I was nervous about stepping in the gym for the first time so I asked a few friends to come with me, anyhow as soon as I picked up a dumbell I loved the feeling of training and as I saw huge improvements over the months I became more and more dedicated the my diet and training. Now 5 years later here I am (forgive my ****ty story i'm no novel)


----------



## beyourownmorph (Jan 6, 2009)

hmm...far from a bodybuilder yet, but I suppose I'll share my reasons.

I can't really say I remember ever being bullied or picked on, especially not regarding my body. However I was never very happy with my body myself.

I went from being a very skinny kid to a fat teen overnight. Funny enough, it never really affected my fitness levels as far as activity goes. I was always quite active and busy in the outdoors. I was just fat and had no discernible muscle mass.

By my early 20's I had managed to become a true fatass and was suffering healthwise. I simply one day decided that enough was enough and began to change my body.

First I spent a few years getting skinny and after several years of realizing that being small still didn't make me happy about my body I went toward the one thing I had always wanted -- muscle.

I'm not interested in competing ever, but building muscle and eating correctly and working out are a great source of joy and confidence for me. I love seeing and feeling the progress...no matter how slow it seems to be!

No matter what our reasons, I have a great deal of respect for everyone who lives the bodybuilding lifestyle, regardless of level, it's not the easiest way to live, and it takes a dedication and drive that most people simply don't have. cheers


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

Not a bodybuilder,just thought i'd share.

As a teenager i was never really bullied i think,and was always an average build i think thanks to playing alot of physical sports in the hot sun.

When i was 15yrs old and getting in a lot of trouble,i had to find a way to avoid mixing with certain crouds.I knew a friend who used to go to some sort of a gym.I decided to give a try.

The gym was a true ghetto gym:lol:,it was placed on top of an unfinished building (the roof) and comprised of some very interesting equipment lol.Most of it was old truck parts lol crank shafts,fly wheels.prop shafts,the other stuff was some 10-20 litre containers filled with cement and a steel rod stuck between them, also had some rims of all sizes with steel rods welded between them.Benches were usually just large building bricks placed together with a wooden board placed of them.LOL thats how we do it back in africa boss:lol: :lol: :lol:

After just a couple of months results began to show,and i got more interested in whatever you may call what was doing with that equipment lol.So i managed to find a decent gym,it was a home gym belonging to a family friend.I used this gym for bout a year,all i mainly ever trained was bi's and chest lol true.

After one year i joined a proper public gym,still hardly knew anything bout weight training i just copied what i saw others do.In 2006 i moved to uk and continued training,met loads of new people and got some great advice.It's now 2009 and i'm 19yrs old turning 20 weigh 15stone and i'm 5ft10 dont know my body fat but my abs are visible through out the year without cardio or even training them.Hoping to gain another stone by end of this year,just read bout keto diet i have never dieted my whole life,so hope i see some results.

My frist post,thanks for reading.


----------

